# Canterbury - important



## Rapide561

Hi

See below

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=280

For those that are on the list, please could you confirm if you are likely to be attending or not? If you have changed your mind, (I know some of you pencilled in the booking ages ago), please let me know.

There are about 70 hard stand pitches available at the CCC Canterbury in the winter but of course, if we are looking to take twenty or so, please book early. When you book, ask the staff to show "pitch near Russell" in the special requests. The site was full last year on the equivalent weekend, so book early!

Once you have booked with the CCC, please could you PM me your reservation reference number.

I am arriving a couple of days early to take advantage of the CCC 7 for 5 offer.

We will be arranging a dinner at the Golf Club for the Sunday. Saturday is likely to be a day staggering around Canterbury. There is a bus from just outside the CCC site to Canterubry, or it is about a 20 minute walk - downhill, but uphill coming back!

We were pretty last minute last year in sorting this out, but as I suspect much higher numbers this year, we will need to let the Golf Club know our numbers etc. More details of the meal to follow in due course.

Cheers

Russell

PS - I think I promised to........... wink wink Mavis!


----------



## locovan

Russell Im here at the moment having a great time with Sharnor and the camp site is one of the nicest I have been on as the staff are so great.
I have worked out 3 good walks if it is wet and another 3 if the ground is Ok.
I have paid my deposit for Xmas as well and Im hiding the cans for you :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm

*Canterbury Christmas*

Hi Russell. I have sent you an email but...

I can confirm our attendance (AuntieSandra and me) from Friday 3rd December to Monday, 6th December. It's a target I have set myself following my prostate operation. However, I still need to book with the site.

Point of advice please... Is the nightly cost for this Meet a fixed rate or... Do I need to join the the CCC to get a cheaper rate? :?

Cheers! 8)


----------



## ChrisandJohn

We have just booked with Canterbury C&CC from Thurs 2nd to Mon 6th.

Thanks for working out some walks, Mavis, I'll look forward to them.



Chris


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello! Me again! I've just spoken to Michelle at the Canterbury site and I've paid a deposit. I'll do the rest on arrival on the Friday, 3rd Dec.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Invicta

I have booked the Golf Club for lunch on the Sunday (5th December) 12.30pm for 1 pm. The venue will take 80. Those who had the meal last year will agree with me I am sure that it was a very good one. The prices were 2 courses £13-95, 3 courses £16-95 followed by coffee and mince pies. (Don't forget that Canterbury is in the more expensive south as far as eating out is concerned for those of you familiar with eating out north of Watford Gap!)

I checked our booking for the 5th with the golf club last week while I was booking another date for a local group of ladies. This was confirmed but the menu and prices are yet to be confirmed. They have promised to e-mail them to me, so as soon as I have them I will post them on here.

Have already had Stew confirming 4 for the lunch. Any other 'early birds' out there willing to book without seeing the menu and prices?

Hope that Mavis and Russell are planning the after lunch entertainment. Should be even better this year with Mavis's recent marvellous news!


----------



## baldybazza

Put us down for 2 lunches please.

Jan


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello Peggy! I trust you're as well as can be! 

_*Any other 'early birds' out there willing to book without seeing the menu and prices? *_

It's a Christmas Do, so let's be happy and eat well. AuntieSandra and I will certainly go for the two course meal... Is it starter and main, or main and dessert? Does it really matter? :roll: :wink:

Thanks for your efforts thus far.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

We also definitely want to eat.  


Chris and John


----------



## Rapide561

*Food*

Hi

The food was either two courses or three courses last year, and in my opinion was good value bearing in mind the location, time of year etc.

Russell


----------



## locovan

The meal was Brill last year and was good value for the money.

Peggy put me and Ray, Dougie and his wife down--thats Carper on here.
he is coming again just for the meal.

Yes we have the entertainment again havent we Russell


----------



## locovan

Has everyone on the list booked with the Site as the Warden at Canterbury said there hadnt been many bookings but then some have booked through Head Office.
Please book your pitch near Russell and myself. I have now told her it is a MHFacts Rally so she will know where to put you all.

Peggy when have we got to tell the Golf Club how many meals we need?


----------



## Invicta

Only a few days before Mavis but do remember folks that the maximum number for the meal is 80, 27 ?1 confirmed so far, including me and my tribe!

Mavis and Ray 2
Stew 4
Uncle Norm & Sandra 2
Carper 2
Chris & John 2
baldybazza 2 
Russell 1 possibly 2
Peggy 4 (depending on son in law David's shifts!)
Dawnwynne 2
Pat & Terry 2 
Mike and Annie 2
Ray & Lesley 2


----------



## dawnwynne

Please put Roger and I down for the meal. I will phone the site tonight to confirm our arrival.

Thanks for all the work for this.


----------



## hippypair

I have just booked site for this meet.

Would you please add Pat and Terry for the meal.

Thanks Terry.


----------



## Rapide561

*Meal*

Hi Peggy

I might want two meals as other half (there is one) might come depending on how we get in on the motorhome on our first proper trip away in October

A reminder to PM me your CCC booking reference when you have booked - it will be 900xxxxxxxx etc

Cheers

R

Peggy - thanks for your hard work with sorting the meal! I promise not to get lost in the village of Bridge!


----------



## rayc

We are booked from Friday till Monday and would like to put our names down for the meals please.

Ray & Lesley


----------



## artona

Just booked with the site for Friday and Saturday. 

stew


----------



## Johnt1

*Canterbury*

Hi there we are booked from Friday to Monday please put both of us down for the meal

Thanks
John


----------



## greenasthegrass

Not booked site yet but definitely coming can you put me and Drew down for two meals please as well.


Thanks

Greenie


----------



## Invicta

Latest list (22 September 2010)
Mavis and Ray (locovan) 2
Stew (artona) 4
Norman & Sandra (UncleNorm) 2
Carper 2
Chrisandjohn (Chris & John) 2
baldybazza 2 
Russell (Rapide 561)1 (possibly 2)
Peggy (Invicta)1 (possibly 4 depending on son in law David's shifts!)
Dawnwynne 3
Pat & Terry (hippypair) 2 
Mike and Annie 2
Ray & Lesley (rayc) 2
johnt1 2
greenie & drew (greenasthe grass) 2
Deb& Paul (sparky_speedy) 2


----------



## sparky_speedy

Hi Russell

I have booked a pitch today for the Sat night, but forgot to ask for booking reference. Sorry! They have booked me on an grass pitch with no electric as i am not member of C&CC and you can't book for one night for a serviced pitch but if there is hardstanding available on the day i can upgrade. 

Peggy - can i have 2 lunches for Sunday.

looking forward to seeing you all there. 

Deb and Paul x


----------



## dawnwynne

Could you please make it 3 for lunch on Sunday.

I have booked my pitch as well for both Friday and Saturday night. 

Thanks


----------



## locovan

The time is racing nearer to Dec  
There are more members booking who are at Brean at the moment and they wont be home until next week.
Just really bumping this :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike

blimey things are moving on a bit - away for a few weeks in foreign climes and just seen this from a free wi-fi connection in Chalons en Champagne (back home on Sunday  ) - we'll be there, and will book the site when we get back. Can you add us to the lunch please Peggy?

Christmas? humbug


----------



## Rapide561

*CCC*

Hi

When you book the CCC, please remember to ask for a pitch next to Fred Astair and Ginger Rogers (me and Mavis) and also PM me your reservation number.

Cheers

R


----------



## twoofakind

Hiya all we are back for Christmas can we book two meals please really looking forward to staying at Canterbury again and seeing Michelle and Scott.


----------



## bognormike

*Re: CCC*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> When you book the CCC, please remember to ask for a pitch next to Fred Astair and Ginger Rogers (me and Mavis) and also PM me your reservation number.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> R


which one are you Russell? I hope you come suitably attired for the can can :idea:

and yes, will advise as soon as we book it when back in the Uk 8)


----------



## Invicta

Latest list (30 September 2010) 
Mavis and Ray (locovan) 2 
Stew (artona) 4 
Norman & Sandra (UncleNorm) 2 
Carper 2 
Chrisandjohn (Chris & John) 2 
baldybazza 2 
Russell (Rapide 561)1 (possibly 2) 
Peggy (Invicta)1 (possibly 4 depending on son in law David's shifts!) 
Dawnwynne 3 
Pat & Terry (hippypair) 2 
Mike and Annie 2 
Ray & Lesley (rayc) 2 
johnt1 2 
greenie & drew (greenasthe grass) 2 
Deb& Paul (sparky_speedy) 2 
bognormike 2
twofakind 2
Sue & Gilbert (Sonesta) 2

37 definate possibly 4 more
Numbers coming up Mavis!


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Peggy & Russell,

We will definitely be coming as we had such fun last year and we will book our pitch sometime later on today and Russell I will PM you our reservation number as soon as I have it.

Please add myself and Gilbert to the Christmas lunch list Peggy as again we really enjoyed getting together with everyone at the Golf club.

I'm looking forward to this years floor show and I hope Russell and Mavis have been practicing their manoeuvres and limbering up their loins! :rofl:

Sue


----------



## Sonesta

Have just booked to arrive on the Thurs 2nd Dec for 7 nights and thanks Russell for letting us know about the special offer deal because by booking the 7 nights for 5 offer, we have saved ourselves £32.00! :thumbright:

For those members who may have motorhomes in excess of 26 foot, please be aware that it states on the C & CC booking website that the max length of pitches at Canterbury is limited to 26 feet but when I rang the site direct, a very helpful and pleasant gentleman assured me that they could in fact accomodate larger units than this. We are 30 foot long and he happily accepted our booking so I thought others may find this useful to know.

See you all in December!  

Sue


----------



## Rapide561

*Meal*

Peggy

Just a note of thanks for your efforts in arranging the meal.

Russell


----------



## locovan

Sonesta said:


> Have just booked to arrive on the Thurs 2nd Dec for 7 nights and thanks Russell for letting us know about the special offer deal because by booking the 7 nights for 5 offer, we have saved ourselves £32.00! :thumbright:
> 
> For those members who may have motorhomes in excess of 26 foot, please be aware that it states on the C & CC booking website that the max length of pitches at Canterbury is limited to 26 feet but when I rang the site direct, a very helpful and pleasant gentleman assured me that they could in fact accomodate larger units than this. We are 30 foot long and he happily accepted our booking so I thought others may find this useful to know.
> 
> See you all in December!
> 
> Sue


So pleased you are coming Sue and yes we have seen many large RV's on the site just dont come the Sat/nav way please come through Canterbury and follow the Deal Signs or the Golf Club Signs.


----------



## locovan

*Re: CCC*



bognormike said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> When you book the CCC, please remember to ask for a pitch next to Fred Astair and Ginger Rogers (me and Mavis) and also PM me your reservation number.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> R
> 
> 
> 
> which one are you Russell? I hope you come suitably attired for the can can :idea:
> 
> and yes, will advise as soon as we book it when back in the Uk 8)
Click to expand...

Russell is Ginger Rogers of Coarse  
But I have been practising Mama Mia ??????


----------



## Invicta

*Re: Meal*



Rapide561 said:


> Peggy
> 
> Just a note of thanks for your efforts in arranging the meal.
> 
> Russell


No problems Russell, just waiting for the Christmas menu to be sent then I will post it here for people to order what they want. Worked OK last year, so hoping it does this!

Just to reiterate what Mavis has said about directions, please do not follow Sat Nav directions otherwise you will find yourself in an extremely narrow lane with hardly room for two cars to pass.

Instead come off the A2 at the Canterbury turning then follow the ring road around the city turning into the NEW Dover road at the 5th roundabout. Turn left at the traffic lights, second exit at next roundabout up St Martin's hill, army barracks on the left at the top of the hill then golf course. Bekesbourne Lane almost opposite entrance to Canterbury Golf Club (venue for the Christmas lunch) then C&CC site entrance a few yards on the right. As Mavis said, there are signposts to the site with directions to Sandwich and Deal.

If you do miss the Canterbury turning, don't panic, come off the A2 at next slip road with directions to Bridge (where I live), Patrixbourne, Howletts Wild Animal Park and park & Ride. Turn right at T junction, follow sign to Bridge. At x road turn right and take the road to Canterbury , NOT London. Take the 3rd exit at the roundabout by the Old Gate Inn, (first one is to the Park & Ride, the second is the Old Dover Road) into the New Dover Road. At the traffic lights turn right then you have re-joined the route up St Martin's hill.


----------



## Rapide561

*Directions*

Speaking from experience, I concur with the advice above re directions and Satnav. I ended up with police assistance and a visit to a zoo, but that's another story.

AVOID SATNAV!

Russell


----------



## Invicta

Latest list (2nd October 2010) 
Mavis and Ray (locovan) 2 
Stew (artona) 4 
Norman & Sandra (UncleNorm) 2 
Carper 2 
Chrisandjohn (Chris & John) 2 
baldybazza 2 
Russell (Rapide 561)1 (possibly 2) 
Peggy (Invicta)1 (possibly 4 depending on son in law David's shifts!) 
Dawnwynne 3 
Pat & Terry (hippypair) 2 
Mike and Annie 2 
Ray & Lesley (rayc) 2 
johnt1 2 
greenie & drew (greenasthe grass) 2 
Deb& Paul (sparky_speedy) 2 
bognormike 2
twofakind 2
Sue & Gilbert (Sonesta) 2
Steve & Ann (Teensvan) 2
Jock & Rita (jockandrita) 2

41 definate possibly 4 more

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## JockandRita

Invicta said:


> Keep 'em coming!


Okey Dokey Peggy, here's another two for the meal please. :thumbleft:

We have just booked for the Fri to Sun with the site, and will PM our booking Ref No to Russell shortly.

Looking forward to this one, as we didn't get down to last year's meet.

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Invicta

Have done J & R, see above.

Dining room half full already (maximum numbers 80). It's going to be an MHF 'Christmas Do' to remember with Mavis and Russell planning their follow-up to last year's entertainment!


----------



## JockandRita

Thanks Peggy. :thumbleft: 

J & R.


----------



## greenasthegrass

We are all booked on Canterbury site. Have sent you pm regarding reference number Russell honey.

We are staying Fri/Sat/Sun nights having a proper long weekend no kids - woo hooo can't wait!

Greenie & Drew :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*CCC*

No PM received yet Greenie, try again!

Russell


----------



## locovan

Bumping in case someone would like to join us at Canterbury


----------



## Invicta

I have now had details and costs of the Christmas lunch from the Golf club.

The costs this year have risen ++! £20 for 2 courses, (£13.95 last year) and £25 for three (£16.95 last year).

I have e-mailed the Secretary back and asked how they can justify such a huge increase. I was told he is away until next week. I will be away from the 18th till the 23rd inclusive.

I can book another venue that will take over 30 (numbers to date 41) where the cost would be £19 95 (all home made I was assured) but they cannot fit us in until 2.30 pm on the Sunday and it would mean travelling into Canterbury.

Hopefully the golf club will reduce its costs but what do people want me to do if it doesn't? I have suggested they take off the coffee and mincepies from the menu and just those who want them pay the extra.

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## locovan

Invicta I have to say Im happy with the price the food was lovely and 2 courses is fine by me so I go with the Majority


----------



## bognormike

seems a bit steep, Peggy, but stay with it. 2 courses would do us, and make the coffee & mince pies an extra


----------



## Rapide561

*Dinner*

Hi

Travelling into Canterbury is very easy on a weekday, but what is the bus service like on a Sunday?

I am happy to do anything.

Russell


----------



## ChrisandJohn

bognormike said:


> seems a bit steep, Peggy, but stay with it. 2 courses would do us, and make the coffee & mince pies an extra


Yes, we'll go with the two courses too. It'd be good if you could get a reduction but it won't change our plan.

Thanks for doing all this.

Chris


----------



## rayc

Peggy, Same for us, happy with the price. Ray & Lesley


----------



## locovan

*Re: Dinner*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Travelling into Canterbury is very easy on a weekday, but what is the bus service like on a Sunday?
> 
> I am happy to do anything.
> 
> Russell


Buses were One an hour when we stayed there recently.
So just across the roadin the Golf Club and in the evening suits me fine when im drinking and trying to wobble home :lol: :lol: :lol:

By in the evening i mean they said last year we can use the club each evening so that we can meet all together instead of sitting in M/Homes


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Peggy and Company. Thanks for all your efforts thus far. 

I am using the Canterbury Meet as a personal target in my recovery from the prostate cancer. I'll be spending £100+ on fuel to get there. I'm not going to let a price rise in the food put me off. 

AuntieSandra and I are looking forward to the occasion so much, more so than normal! But if things do need changing, you have our blessing and we'll go with the flow. 

Whatever you do, don't panic!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## hippypair

Hi Peggy,
From last years feedback we would be happy with 2 courses,at whatever price you can negotiate.
We would prefer the Golf Club as we will be leaving the dog in the van and would not like to leave her for longer than necessary

Terry.


----------



## Johnt1

*Canterbury*

Hi there

Both Di and I are happy with whatever you decide

Only 2 courses though could not manage three!!!

John


----------



## JockandRita

UncleNorm said:


> I am using the Canterbury Meet as a personal target in my recovery from the prostate cancer. I'll be spending £100+ on fuel to get there. I'm not going to let a price rise in the food put me off.
> 
> AuntieSandra and I are looking forward to the occasion so much, more so than normal! But if things do need changing, you have our blessing and we'll go with the flow.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't panic!! :roll: :wink:


That really puts it into perspective for Rita and I, and we will probably go along with that too.

However, does the Golf Club not appreciate that this is guaranteed business for them. Who else is going to provide 41 plus diners for their club's catering facilities on that particular date? 
Furthermore, this is the second year that MHF have used their facilities, and each year MHF members receive quality food and great service, that's another booking for the following year, whereupon the number of diners increase, due to popularity from recommendations posted on the forum. 
Surely Peggy, the club secretary and his committee can see reason, rather than shoot themselves in the foot.

All this, is over and above the amount of money that we put behind their bar, whilst enjoying our Christmas dinner. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Travelling to A.N.Other location for Christmas dinner with an 8 Mtr MH, is out of the question for us. We'll head off home prematurely, rather than do that. 

Best regards, especially to Peggy,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## locovan

Jock you will miss The Entertainment if you go home early and Russel and I have been practising hard to do better than last year


----------



## JockandRita

locovan said:


> Jock you will miss The Entertainment if you go home early and Russel and I have been practising hard to do better than last year


Sorry Mavis, but once we are pitched, that's it. Travelling to and fro is not negotiable. We don't have a toad, nor a powered cycle of any description.
Our booking a place on this meet, was based mainly upon the list of fellow attendees, as well as the convenience of the Golf Club facilities so close to the C&CC site, with the reputation it also had for quality food.

Having just spoken to Rita on the matter, we are both of the same opinion.

Best regards Mavis,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Invicta

From reading the latest postings, it seems that the majority still want to go to the Golf Club but for 2 rather than 3 courses. For those who didn't come last year, it is just across the road from the CCC site so no travelling to and from the venue involved. There is a large bar area for pre-luncheon drinks/ get together with a large dining area in which the entertainment we are being promised from you know who can be staged!

As far as taking the coffee and mince pies off the menu, perhaps we could adjourn back across the road to the M/Cs for these? Any comments/offers?!

I will wait till I return from Devon and Cornwall on the 23rd October where I am going (by car) to visit relatives before I post the menu to take the orders. Perhaps by then I will have had a favourable reply to my request to reduce the costs of the meal from the Golf Club secretary.

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## locovan

Thanks Peggy no probs from me there.
Enjoy your holiday :wink: 

Jock the suggestion was we go by Bus to Town not take the Motorhomes. :wink: 
We could have all shared taxi's etc but I still much prefer the Golf Club anyway and it seems most of us want the golf club.


----------



## greenasthegrass

We usually only have two courses anyway - we'll go with the flow whatever everyone else does.

Greenie


----------



## rayc

Invicta said:


> From reading the latest postings, it seems that the majority still want to go to the Golf Club but for 2 rather than 3 courses. For those who didn't come last year, it is just across the road from the CCC site so no travelling to and from the venue involved. There is a large bar area for pre-luncheon drinks/ get together with a large dining area in which the entertainment we are being promised from you know who can be staged!
> 
> As far as taking the coffee and mince pies off the menu, perhaps we could adjourn back across the road to the M/Cs for these? Any comments/offers?!
> 
> I will wait till I return from Devon and Cornwall on the 23rd October where I am going (by car) to visit relatives before I post the menu to take the orders. Perhaps by then I will have had a favourable reply to my request to reduce the costs of the meal from the Golf Club secretary.
> 
> Peggy (Invicta)


We would like it at the Golf Course. Perhaps book 2 courses and if anybody wants a 3rd course they can pay for it there and then.

As far as mince pies and coffee we can take it or leave it and are happy to stay and have apre- meal drinks with friends. We are really looking forward to this meet and it is our Christmas binge. I am in the same camp as Uncle Norm and not going to let £10 affect me, especially taking into account the diesel and camping costs.

We really apppreciate your efforts on our behalf so try not to worry about the cost, if that's the going rate then so be it.

Have a good holiday,

Ray & Lesley


----------



## JockandRita

locovan said:


> Jock the suggestion was we go by Bus to Town not take the Motorhomes. :wink:


I appreciate that Mavis, and on the Saturday with a regular bus service, that would be fine, but on the Sunday, as was suggested for an alternative venue, that possibly wouldn't be the case.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## artona

We are only down for the weekend and will be travelling back Sunday so Sunday meal would be a no no for us.

But you have to do what is best for the group, hope it all works out ok

stew


----------



## Invicta

artona said:


> We are only down for the weekend and will be travelling back Sunday so Sunday meal would be a no no for us.
> 
> But you have to do what is best for the group, hope it all works out ok
> 
> stew


I am getting somewhat confused here Stew!

I have you down on the list as having booked for 4. The meal is on the Sunday at lunchtime (5th December) 12.30 for 1 pm. From your latest posting are you saying that you are now off the list?

Am posting the latest list I have here. If there are any additions/ deletions could people let me know? I will have to give a deposit when I come back next weekend so want to know by the 23rd October. Expect though that I can always add more to the list afterwards (the golf club will want the business won't they?!)

As for going to another venue, I have made some enquiries, lowest I got for 3 courses was £19.95 but we couldn't go until 2.30 pm. That would involve getting the bus /taxis so that would add to the costs, also with the numbers already over 30, there are not so many places in the not too distant vicinity that can cater for over this number.

Latest list (15th October 2010) 
Mavis and Ray (locovan) 2 
Stew (artona) 4 
Norman & Sandra (UncleNorm) 2 
Carper 2 
Chrisandjohn (Chris & John) 2 
baldybazza 2 
Russell (Rapide 561)1 (possibly 2) 
Peggy (Invicta)1 (possibly 4 depending on son in law David's shifts!) 
Dawnwynne 3 
Pat & Terry (hippypair) 2 
Mike and Annie 2 
Ray & Lesley (rayc) 2 
johnt1 2 
greenie & drew (greenasthe grass) 2 
Deb& Paul (sparky_speedy) 2 
bognormike 2 
twofakind 2 
Sue & Gilbert (Sonesta) 2 
Steve & Ann (Teensvan) 2 
Jock & Rita (jockandrita) 2

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## twoofakind

Just got a connection and caught up with this. 

Oh dear Peggy what a lot of work and messing around for you.

We will be fine with what the golf club have come back with, or whatever you are able to arrange. Thank you.

:x-mas: :animalreindeer: 

Kal & Tony


----------



## artona

Totally misunderstood when the meal was Peggie. I can now see it is my mistake as I have re-read Russel's OP.

I thought it was on saturday having read the front page line










My fault. I will have to have a word with Shona and will come back to you

stew


----------



## baldybazza

We are happy with the golf club or what the majority decide.

Jan & Bazza


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi Peggy 
can you add 2 more to the lunch list please
Resa and Eric


----------



## 96706

Sorry about this, but change of circumstances mean that Mrs D & I won't now be able to attend. 

Can you please delete us from the list.

****


----------



## LadyJ

**** said:


> Sorry about this, but change of circumstances mean that Mrs D & I won't now be able to attend.
> 
> Can you please delete us from the list.
> 
> ****


Ok Peter all removed now thanks for letting us know

Jacquie


----------



## locovan

**** said:


> Sorry about this, but change of circumstances mean that Mrs D & I won't now be able to attend.
> 
> Can you please delete us from the list.
> 
> ****


Oh Mr and Mrs **** I will miss you--really sorry you wont make it just as I have got to remember you when we meet up.
Hope to see you next year at the rallies again :wink:


----------



## Invicta

Back in harness now following a visit to Devon and Cornwall visiting relatives.

Went by car, what a week! Indicator bulb went on 303. Brother on hand to change bulb thank goodness. Soaking wet floor front passenger side followed. Went to main Peugeot dealer at St Austell to be told after a diagnostic check (£36) that it was the heater matrix. There had been no loss of water from the radiator so took the risk and drove it home but not until purchasing two new tyres (£150)as the diagnostic check came up with the information that the rear near side and spare were illegal. Had passed the MOT 2000 miles back and the spare had not been used since.

Booked by phone from Cornwall for heater matrix to be done at my local Peugeot garage. Car recently had recently had bodywork repair there, £2.500 worth after a young lady pulled out from a parking bay on a main road in July without looking. New sliding door required (Peugeot 807) and bodywork repair. Told the heater matrix replacement would be £340. Took it in today to find that it was a blocked A/C pipe after all. This cost £83 and included the cost of £17.50 for the garage to return the unwanted heater matrix. Will try and recoup this from the St Austell garage as I had ordered this on the strength of their diagnostic check!

I am sure now the R/V had place a curse on the car as I had gone away in that instead!

Now down to the Christmas meal booking

Latest list (26th October 2010) 
Mavis and Ray (locovan) 2 
Stew (artona) 4 confirmed
Norman & Sandra (UncleNorm) 2 
Carper 2 
Chrisandjohn (Chris & John) 2 
baldybazza 2 
Russell (Rapide 561)1 (possibly 2) 
Peggy (Invicta)1 (possibly 4 depending on son in law David's shifts!) 
Dawnwynne 3 
Pat & Terry (hippypair) 2 
Mike and Annie 2 
Ray & Lesley (rayc) 2 
johnt1 2 
greenie & drew (greenasthe grass) 2 
Deb& Paul (sparky_speedy) 2 
bognormike 2 
twofakind 2 
Sue & Gilbert (Sonesta) 2 
Steve & Ann (Teensvan) 2 
Jock & Rita (jockandrita) 2 
Rosa & Eric (smurfingeruk) 2

I have tried to get the cost down but here is the response from the club secretary:

_The price this year has been formulated based on all costs and this cost will apply to any organization booking Christmas Dinner with us. I have already confirmed a large number of bookings at this price and need to keep it fair for all, especially if you are posting it on your website.

We will do a child's (12 and under) portion at the following price:

2 - Course - £10.00

3 - Course - £12.00_

I am now awaiting the menu to take the orders.

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## rayc

Invicta said:


> Back in harness now following a visit to Devon and Cornwall visiting relatives.
> 
> Went by car, what a week! Indicator bulb went on 303. Brother on hand to change bulb thank goodness. Soaking wet floor front passenger side followed. Went to main Peugeot dealer at St Austell to be told after a diagnostic check (£36) that it was the heater matrix. There had been no loss of water from the radiator so took the risk and drove it home but not until purchasing two new tyres (£150)as the diagnostic check came up with the information that the rear near side and spare were illegal. Had passed the MOT 2000 miles back and the spare had not been used since.
> 
> Booked by phone from Cornwall for heater matrix to be done at my local Peugeot garage. Car recently had recently had bodywork repair there, £2.500 worth after a young lady pulled out from a parking bay on a main road in July without looking. New sliding door required (Peugeot 807) and bodywork repair. Told the heater matrix replacement would be £340. Took it in today to find that it was a blocked A/C pipe after all. This cost £83 and included the cost of £17.50 for the garage to return the unwanted heater matrix. Will try and recoup this from the St Austell garage as I had ordered this on the strength of their diagnostic check!
> 
> I am sure now the R/V had place a curse on the car as I had gone away in that instead!
> 
> Now down to the Christmas meal booking
> 
> Latest list (26th October 2010)
> Mavis and Ray (locovan) 2
> Stew (artona) 4 STILL WAITING CONFIRMATION !
> Norman & Sandra (UncleNorm) 2
> Carper 2
> Chrisandjohn (Chris & John) 2
> baldybazza 2
> Russell (Rapide 561)1 (possibly 2)
> Peggy (Invicta)1 (possibly 4 depending on son in law David's shifts!)
> Dawnwynne 3
> Pat & Terry (hippypair) 2
> Mike and Annie 2
> Ray & Lesley (rayc) 2
> johnt1 2
> greenie & drew (greenasthe grass) 2
> Deb& Paul (sparky_speedy) 2
> bognormike 2
> twofakind 2
> Sue & Gilbert (Sonesta) 2
> Steve & Ann (Teensvan) 2
> Jock & Rita (jockandrita) 2
> Rosa & Eric (smurfingeruk) 2
> 
> I have tried to get the cost down but here is the response from the club secretary:
> 
> _The price this year has been formulated based on all costs and this cost will apply to any organization booking Christmas Dinner with us. I have already confirmed a large number of bookings at this price and need to keep it fair for all, especially if you are posting it on your website.
> 
> We will do a child's (12 and under) portion at the following price:
> 
> 2 - Course - £10.00
> 
> 3 - Course - £12.00_
> 
> I am now awaiting the menu to take the orders.
> 
> Peggy (Invicta)


Peggy,
With regards to your car it appears to me the garage who diagnosed the heater matrix were not up to much. When a leak from the cooling system is suspected it is normal to carry out a pressure test of the system. This would have shown that there was no loss of pressure over a period of say 30 minutes leading to the conclusion there was no leak. This would have been confirmed by the fact that there was no loss of coolant from the resevoir and hot coolant has a distinctive smell and is of course hot. AC condensing water is cold and does not smell. Ray


----------



## JockandRita

rayc said:


> AC condensing water is cold and does not smell. Ray


Quite right Ray,

And it isn't slippery to the touch, nor dyed like anti-freeze either. The garage should have picked up on all the above signs.

I can't help thinking Peggy, that perhaps they were trying to take advantage of an unsuspecting woman driver.
Thanks for making enquiries with the Golf Club Secretary. I am glad that we are not dining elsewhere, as it will be so convenient for us all.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Invicta

JockandRita said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I can't help thinking Peggy, that perhaps they were trying to take advantage of an unsuspecting woman driver.
> 
> Thanks for making enquiries with the Golf Club Secretary. I am glad that we are not dining elsewhere, as it will be so convenient for us all.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jock.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know me Jock, it was my brother they were dealing with, not me!!!!!
> 
> I am going to phone the St Austell Garage (Hawkins), main Peugeot dealer and ask them to refund the £17.50 I have had to pay for the heater matrix to be returned.
> 
> Glad to see that you are OK with the Golf Club. It is the convenience of being a stone's throw from the C&CC site that makes all the difference.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Peggy
Click to expand...


----------



## Invicta

Have now rung the St Austell garage and guess what, it is going to pay for the cost of returning the unwanted heater matrix!

After reading the above comments, I did ask if a pressure test had been done to diagnose the problem. The girl at the end of the phone said she didn't know.

Just shows it pays to know your facts (thanks to MHF friends!) and complain as I have now done.

Thanks everyone who offered their comments, the £20.33 (VAT included) will go towards my Christmas meal on the 5th December!

Peggy

(Invicta)


----------



## JockandRita

Invicta said:


> Have now rung the St Austell garage and guess what, it is going to pay for the cost of returning the unwanted heater matrix!
> 
> After reading the above comments, I did ask if a pressure test had been done to diagnose the problem. The girl at the end of the phone said she didn't know.
> 
> Just shows it pays to know your facts (thanks to MHF friends!) and complain as I have now done.
> 
> Thanks everyone who offered their comments, the £20.33 (VAT included) will go towards my Christmas meal on the 5th December!
> 
> Peggy
> 
> (Invicta)


Nice one Peggy. :thumbleft:

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561

*Canterbury*

Hi

I have just spoken to the CCC Canterbury and they do have space available for the weekend.

Also, if you are on the list of attendees, but have changed your mind etc, please could you let me know.

I am looking forward to the week in Canterbury and might nip to France for a day. I am checking buses and ferries at present. Hopefully some £1 ferry fare promotions, but can't find any yet!

Russell


----------



## locovan

http://www.aferry.co.uk/faresearch/results.asp?sd=9813212218520101029002524

The Cheapest ferry is £12 for the day return Russell


----------



## Invicta

Here is the menu for MHF Christmas Dinner at the Canterbury Golf Club on Sunday 5th December 2010- 12.30 pm for 1 pm

CHRISTMAS DINNER MENU

STARTERS

*S1* PRAWN COCKTAIL
*S2* TOMATO & RED LENTIL SOUP
*S3* HAM HOCK TERRINE & PINEAPPLE CHUTNEY
*S4* DUCK & PEAR SALAD

MAIN COURSE

*M1* ROAST TURKEY & PIGS IN BLANKETS
*M2 *ROAST BEEF & YORKSHIRE PUDDING
*M3 *SALMON & LEMON BUTTER SAUCE
*M4* NUTTY STILTON LOAF

ALL SERVED WITH SEASONAL VEGETABLES

PUDDINGS
*P1* CHRISTMAS PUDDING & BRANDY BUTTER OR CUSTARD
*P2* PECAN PIE
*P3* ROULADE
*P4* CHEESE & BISCUITS

COFFEE & MINCE PIES

Prices:
Two Courses	-	£20.00 (child - £10.00)
Three Courses	-	£25.00 (child - £12.00)

Could I ask everyone to indicate what they want ordered ie *S 4, M 1, P 1*
Also could people add their first names/ MHF name where these are not shown following a message from Russell! 

Latest list (29 th October 2010) 
*locovan 2 *
Mavis 
Ray

*artona 4 *STILL WAITING CONFIRMATION ! 
stew
????
????
????

*unclenorm 2*
Norman 
Sandra

*
Carper 2 *
????
????

*Chrisandjohn 2 *
Chris
John

*baldybazza 2*
????
????

*Rapide 5611* (possibly 2)
Russell
????

* Invicta* possibly 4
Peggy 
????
????
????

*Dawnwynne 3 *
????
????
????

*Hippypair 2*
Pat 
Terry

*????????? 2*
Mike 
Annie

*rayc 2*
Ray 
Lesley

*john1 2*
???????
??????

*greenasthegrass 2*
greenie 
drew 
* 
sparky speedy 2*
Deb
Paul 
* 
bognormike 2 *
Mike
Viv

*twofakind 2 *
????
????

*Sonesta 2 *
Sue 
Gilbert

*Teensvan 2*
Steve
Ann

*Jockandrita 2 *
Jock 
Rita

*Smurfingeruk 2 *
Rosa
Eric


----------



## locovan

Invicta said:


> Here is the menu for MHF Christmas Dinner at the Canterbury Golf Club on Sunday 5th December 2010- 12.30 pm for 1 pm
> 
> CHRISTMAS DINNER MENU
> 
> STARTERS
> 
> *S1* PRAWN COCKTAIL
> *S2* TOMATO & RED LENTIL SOUP
> *S3* HAM HOCK TERRINE & PINEAPPLE CHUTNEY
> *S4* DUCK & PEAR SALAD
> 
> MAIN COURSE
> 
> *M1* ROAST TURKEY & PIGS IN BLANKETS
> *M2 *ROAST BEEF & YORKSHIRE PUDDING
> *M3 *SALMON & LEMON BUTTER SAUCE
> *M4* NUTTY STILTON LOAF
> 
> ALL SERVED WITH SEASONAL VEGETABLES
> 
> PUDDINGS
> *P1* CHRISTMAS PUDDING & BRANDY BUTTER OR CUSTARD
> *P2* PECAN PIE
> *P3* ROULADE
> *P4* CHEESE & BISCUITS
> 
> COFFEE & MINCE PIES
> 
> Prices:
> Two Courses	-	£20.00 (child - £10.00)
> Three Courses	-	£25.00 (child - £12.00)
> 
> Could I ask everyone to indicate what they want ordered ie *S 4, M 1, P 1*
> Also could people add their first names/ MHF name where these are not shown following a message from Russell!
> 
> Latest list (29 th October 2010)
> *locovan 2 *
> Mavis
> Ray
> 
> *artona 4 *STILL WAITING CONFIRMATION !
> stew
> ????
> ????
> ????
> 
> *unclenorm 2*
> Norman
> Sandra
> 
> *
> Carper 2 *
> ????
> ????
> 
> *Chrisandjohn 2 *
> Chris
> John
> 
> *baldybazza 2*
> ????
> ????
> 
> *Rapide 5611* (possibly 2)
> Russell
> ????
> 
> * Invicta* possibly 4
> Peggy
> ????
> ????
> ????
> 
> *Dawnwynne 3 *
> ????
> ????
> ????
> 
> *Hippypair 2*
> Pat
> Terry
> 
> *????????? 2*
> Mike
> Annie
> 
> *rayc 2*
> Ray
> Lesley
> 
> *john1 2*
> ???????
> ??????
> 
> *greenasthegrass 2*
> greenie
> drew
> *
> sparky speedy 2*
> Deb
> Paul
> *
> bognormike 2 *
> ????
> ????
> 
> *twofakind 2 *
> ????
> ????
> 
> *Sonesta 2 *
> Sue
> Gilbert
> 
> *Teensvan 2*
> Steve
> Ann
> 
> *Jockandrita 2 *
> Jock
> Rita
> 
> *Smurfingeruk 2 *
> Rosa
> 
> Eric


here is the vote of the Nye household.
s3
s2

m2
m1

p1
p2

Thanks Peggy
Love mavis


----------



## bognormike

I'm getting in early on this - I've even used mods privileges to enter our names!! so for the menu

S2 x1
S4 x 1

M1 x 1
M2 x1

P1 x 1
P3 x1


looking forward to it :wink:


----------



## JockandRita

bognormike said:


> I'm getting in early on this - I've even used mods privileges to enter our names!! so for the menu
> 
> S2 x1
> S4 x 1
> 
> M1 x 1
> M2 x1
> 
> P1 x 1
> P3 x1
> 
> looking forward to it :wink:


Can you use them again please Mike? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Rita = M1 and P3
Jock = S1 and M2

*Thanks Peggy*.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## rayc

Peggy,

The rayc request is;

Ray S2 M2 P4

Lesley S2 M2 P1

*Many thanks for all your efforts*.

Ray


----------



## locovan

JockandRita said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting in early on this - I've even used mods privileges to enter our names!! so for the menu
> 
> S2 x1
> S4 x 1
> 
> M1 x 1
> M2 x1
> 
> P1 x 1
> P3 x1
> 
> looking forward to it :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you use them again please Mike? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Rita = M1 and P3
> Jock = S1 and M2
> 
> *Thanks Peggy*.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Jock i will email the menu to carper xxx


----------



## greenasthegrass

CHRISTMAS DINNER MENU 

STARTERS 

S1 PRAWN COCKTAIL 
S2 TOMATO & RED LENTIL SOUP 
S3 HAM HOCK TERRINE & PINEAPPLE CHUTNEY 
S4 DUCK & PEAR SALAD 

MAIN COURSE 

M1 ROAST TURKEY & PIGS IN BLANKETS 
M2 ROAST BEEF & YORKSHIRE PUDDING 
M3 SALMON & LEMON BUTTER SAUCE 
M4 NUTTY STILTON LOAF 

ALL SERVED WITH SEASONAL VEGETABLES 

PUDDINGS 
P1 CHRISTMAS PUDDING & BRANDY BUTTER OR CUSTARD 
P2 PECAN PIE 
P3 ROULADE 
P4 CHEESE & BISCUITS 

COFFEE & MINCE PIES 

Prices: 
Two Courses - £20.00 (child - £10.00) 
Three Courses - £25.00 (child – £12.00) 




Just so its easier to look at again.

Drew is S1 M1 P3
Janet is S1 M1 P3


Great am drooling already

Greenie :lol:


----------



## JockandRita

locovan said:


> Jock i will email the menu to carper xxx


Nice one Mavis. Doug doesn't get on here a lot these days.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## locovan

I have emailed everyone to get their orders in and just now realize how many are coming --isnt that great


----------



## baldybazza

locovan said:


> I have emailed everyone to get their orders in and just now realize how many are coming --isnt that great


the link didn't work Mavis but have seen it anyway.

Jan


----------



## dawnwynne

Oh the menu looks great....

Okay the three of us will have the following

Dawn - M1 P2
Roger - M1 P1
Jessica - M1 P3


----------



## baldybazza

Baldybazza's requests are

Barrie S4 M2 P2
Jan S4 M2 P2


----------



## locovan

smurfinguk
To: locovan
Posted: Today - 10:40 pm
Subject: Re: choose please

Hi Mavis

The results from the Gabbitas household is as follows

S2 x2

M1x1
M2x1

P1x1
P3x1

many thanks
Resa and Eric


----------



## Invicta

My oh my, you lot are so quick off the mark.

No sooner than my posting the menu there you are, hey presto!


----------



## Rapide561

*Food*

It's because we are hungry!

I don't know what to have yet as I would like three starters, so maywell pick on somone who is starter-less and add a starter to theirs!

Russell


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Food*



Rapide561 said:


> I don't know what to have yet as I would like three starters, so maywell pick on somone who is starter-less and add a starter to theirs!
> 
> Russell


You'll be paying for them no doubt Russell? Crafty, eh? :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## hippypair

Hi Peggy,

After much deliberation,

For Pat S3 and M1,
And for Terry S2,M1 and P4.

Thanks for all the hard work you have put in .Do you want a deposit?

Terry.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

After much deliberation we are now ready with our choices:

John - S3 M1 P1

Chris - M1 P2


Thanks for sorting all this, Peggy, We're looking forward to it.


Chris and John


----------



## locovan

will the named please turn on their computers and answer their
PM'S
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


please choose AndrewandShirley Yesterday - 9:32 pm 
vicdicdoc Yesterday - 9:32 pm 
Woofer Yesterday - 9:31 pm 
ojibway Yesterday - 9:30 pm 
Johnt1 Yesterday - 9:29 pm 
Chris_s Yesterday - 9:29 pm 
teensvan Yesterday - 9:28 pm 
dickie9587 Yesterday - 9:27 pm 
jeffro Yesterday - 9:24 pm 
geraldandannie Yesterday - 9:22 pm 
Sharnor Yesterday - 9:20 pm


----------



## Invicta

hippypair said:


> Hi Peggy,
> 
> Thanks for all the hard work you have put in .Do you want a deposit?
> 
> Terry.


No deposit required until two weeks before the event regardless of the numbers booked.

Don't worry though about sending deposits, I will pay the £100 when I am next by the golf club.

Thanks by the way Mavis for sending out the individual reminders. I am keeping a running booking form. I will scan it and post it here when more have indicated what they want.


----------



## JockandRita

locovan said:


> will the named please turn on their computers and answer their
> PM'S
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> please choose AndrewandShirley Yesterday - 9:32 pm
> vicdicdoc Yesterday - 9:32 pm
> Woofer Yesterday - 9:31 pm
> ojibway Yesterday - 9:30 pm
> Johnt1 Yesterday - 9:29 pm
> Chris_s Yesterday - 9:29 pm
> teensvan Yesterday - 9:28 pm
> dickie9587 Yesterday - 9:27 pm
> jeffro Yesterday - 9:24 pm
> geraldandannie Yesterday - 9:22 pm
> Sharnor Yesterday - 9:20 pm


Hi Mavis,

I am chasing up Vic & Shirley's (Vicdicdoc), whereabouts at the moment for you, and I seem to remember Sharon & Norman (Sharnor), would be offline for a few days, whilst away this weekend.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## locovan

JockandRita said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> will the named please turn on their computers and answer their
> PM'S
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> please choose AndrewandShirley Yesterday - 9:32 pm
> vicdicdoc Yesterday - 9:32 pm
> Woofer Yesterday - 9:31 pm
> ojibway Yesterday - 9:30 pm
> Johnt1 Yesterday - 9:29 pm
> Chris_s Yesterday - 9:29 pm
> teensvan Yesterday - 9:28 pm
> dickie9587 Yesterday - 9:27 pm
> jeffro Yesterday - 9:24 pm
> geraldandannie Yesterday - 9:22 pm
> Sharnor Yesterday - 9:20 pm
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mavis,
> 
> I am chasing up Vic & Shirley's (Vicdicdoc), whereabouts at the moment for you, and I seem to remember Sharon & Norman (Sharnor), would be offline for a few days, whilst away this weekend.
> 
> HTH,
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Yes Sharon is away and cant get a signal and thanks for chasing Vic
Jock


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Peggy Invicta!!

Our order is as follows

AuntieSandra M1 P1
UncleNorm M1 P1

There... how's that?

Thanks to Mavis for the heads-up!! xx


----------



## JockandRita

locovan said:


> Yes Sharon is away and cant get a signal and thanks for chasing Vic
> Jock


Apparently, he is still in the UK.

Jock.


----------



## Carper

Hi Peggy

Thanks to an electronic nudge from Mavis, here are our choices

Elaine = S4 & M1
Doug = S2, M1 & P2

Many thanks for organising all this Peggy

Can I point out that there is a dress code for the Golf Club....No Jeans. Something that i fell foul of last year, but managed to get away with it  


Doug


----------



## Sonesta

Hi,

We only got back this evening from 2 lovely weeks in Wales. So I'm sorry I haven't had chance to reply before now but due to having such a poor signal almost every place we stopped during our trip, I was unable to log onto the Internet for more than a few mins before I got kicked off! I will let you know tomorrow what our choice for the Christmas lunch is but in the meantime I would just like to thank Mavis for her PM reminding me to let Peggy know what our choice is. 

I'm really looking forward to Canterbury as it was such good fun last Christmas and I can't wait to see what our Mavis and Russell have planned for us all this year? :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass

CHRISTMAS DINNER MENU 

STARTERS 

S1 PRAWN COCKTAIL 
S2 TOMATO & RED LENTIL SOUP 
S3 HAM HOCK TERRINE & PINEAPPLE CHUTNEY 
S4 DUCK & PEAR SALAD 

MAIN COURSE 

M1 ROAST TURKEY & PIGS IN BLANKETS 
M2 ROAST BEEF & YORKSHIRE PUDDING 
M3 SALMON & LEMON BUTTER SAUCE 
M4 NUTTY STILTON LOAF 

ALL SERVED WITH SEASONAL VEGETABLES 

PUDDINGS 
P1 CHRISTMAS PUDDING & BRANDY BUTTER OR CUSTARD 
P2 PECAN PIE 
P3 ROULADE 
P4 CHEESE & BISCUITS 

COFFEE & MINCE PIES 

Prices: 
Two Courses - £20.00 (child - £10.00) 
Three Courses - £25.00 (child – £12.00) 

COULD I ADD A CHILD TO OUR LIST PLEASE as our youngest has decided to come due to not going away for ages so he said. Fortunately he has teacher training days.

Thanks


Just so its easier to look at again. 

Drew is S1 M1 P3 
Janet is S1 M1 P3 
Simon is M1 P3


----------



## Sonesta

Hiya,

Here are our choices:

2 x S4 

1 x M1 
1 x M2

1 x P1
1 x P2

Thank you.


----------



## twoofakind

Hi Peggy 

What a choice. Ours are as follows:-

Twoofakind

Tony S4 M1 P4

Kal S4 M1 P4

Thanks again.


----------



## teensvan

Hi Peggy.

Our order is.

Ann M1 P1

Steve S1 M1 P1.

Thanks for all your hard work.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan


----------



## Invicta

Drew is S1 M1 P3 
Janet is S1 M1 P3 
Simon is M1 P3[/quote]

Which one is the child ?!?!


----------



## greenasthegrass

Simon - although sometimes its a bit debateable! ha!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## artona

Hi Peggy

Jessica S3, M4, P1
Shona S1, M1, P1
Daniel S1 M1 P1
Stew S3, M2, P1

many thnaks

stew


----------



## sparky_speedy

Hi Peggy

Please can we have

S2 x 1
S3 x 1

M1 x 2

P1 x 1
P4 x 1

Thanks

Deb and Paul


----------



## cypsygal

Can I ask? Have we missed the boat for this meet, or would it be ok to try and get a pitch and then book for the meal?


----------



## locovan

cypsygal said:


> Can I ask? Have we missed the boat for this meet, or would it be ok to try and get a pitch and then book for the meal?


Book yourself into the rally and then put on here your food order.
Everyone's welcome lets fill the site up :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=280


----------



## greenasthegrass

You need to book on C&CC site first think they have space and state you want to be in Russell's gang! ha!

Greenie


----------



## locovan

Canterbury Camping and Caravanning Club Site

Bekesbourne Lane
Canterbury CT3 4AB
01227 463 216

Phone direct to the site to book :wink:


----------



## Rapide561

*Meet*

Hi

I think the CCC Canterbury as about 20 places left, given on the info when I phoned the other day. 20 sounds a lot, but we already nicked 20 or so!

Russell


----------



## ojibway

Hi Peggy,
sorry we haven't replied sooner. We have just got back from Spain and were offline for a while.
Anyway, here are our choices from the menu - 

2 x S1
2 x M2
2 x P1

Thanks - looking forward to it!
Mike and Annie


----------



## Invicta

3.11.2010 Latest list with orders:

STARTERS

S1 PRAWN COCKTAIL 
S2 TOMATO & RED LENTIL SOUP 
S3 HAM HOCK TERRINE & PINEAPPLE CHUTNEY 
S4 DUCK & PEAR SALAD

MAIN COURSE

M1 ROAST TURKEY & PIGS IN BLANKETS 
M2 ROAST BEEF & YORKSHIRE PUDDING 
M3 SALMON & LEMON BUTTER SAUCE 
M4 NUTTY STILTON LOAF

ALL SERVED WITH SEASONAL VEGETABLES

PUDDINGS 
P1 CHRISTMAS PUDDING & BRANDY BUTTER OR CUSTARD 
P2 PECAN PIE 
P3 ROULADE 
P4 CHEESE & BISCUITS

COFFEE & MINCE PIES

Prices: 
Two Courses - £20.00 (child - £10.00) 
Three Courses - £25.00 (child - £12.00)

*locovan 2 S2 S3, M1 M2, P1 P2*
Mavis 
Ray

*artona 4 S3(CHILD) S1 S1 S3, M4 (CHILD) M1 M1 M2, P1 (CHILD) P1P1P1*
shona
Stew
Daniel
Jessica

*unclenorm 2 M1 M1, P1 P1*
Norman 
Sandra

*Carper 2 S2 S4, M1 M1, P2 *
Elaine
Doug

*Chrisandjohn 2 S3, M1 M1, P1 P2 *
Chris 
John

*baldybazza 2 S4 S4, M2 M2, P2 P2 *
Barrie
Jan

Rapide 561-1 (possibly 2) 
Russell 
????

Invicta 1 (possibly 4) 
Peggy 
???? 
???? 
????

*Dawnwynne 3 M1 M1 M1, P1 P2 P3 *
Dawn
Roger
Jessica

*Hippypair 2 S2 S3, M1 M1, P4*
Pat 
Terry

*ojibway 2 S1 S1, M2 M2, P1 P2*
Mike 
Annie

*rayc 2 S2 S2, M2 M2, P1 P1*
Ray 
Lesley

john1 2 
??????? 
??????

*greenasthegrass 3 S1 S1, M1 M1 M1(CHILD) P3 P3 P3(CHILD)* 
janet 
drew 
simon

*sparky speedy 2 S2 S3, M1 M1, P1 P4*
Deb 
Paul

*bognormike 2 S1 S4, M1 M2, P1 P3*
Mike 
Viv

*twofakind 2 S4 S4, M1 M1, P4 P4*
tony 
kal

*Sonesta 2 S4 S4, M1 M2, P1 P2*
Sue 
Gilbert

*Teensvan 2 S1, M1 M1, P1 P1*
Steve 
Ann

*Jockandrita 2 S1, M1 M2, P3*
Jock 
Rita

*Smurfingeruk 2 S2 S2, M1 M2, P1 P3*
Rosa 
Eric

Could I please ask everyone to check for correctness? Ta!

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## ChrisandJohn

That's correct for us.


Chris and John


----------



## UncleNorm

UncleNorm said:


> Snipped:- Hi Peggy Invicta!! Our order is as follows
> AuntieSandra M1 P1
> UncleNorm M1 P1
> There... how's that?
> 
> Thanks to Mavis for the heads-up!! xx


Please amend your list to show what we actually ordered. :roll: It's a Christmas meal and we intend having Christmas dinner and Christmas pud! So there!  :lol: Oh the joys of organising such events...


----------



## Invicta

UncleNorm said:


> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snipped:- Hi Peggy Invicta!! Our order is as follows
> AuntieSandra M1 P1
> UncleNorm M1 P1
> There... how's that?
> 
> Thanks to Mavis for the heads-up!! xx
> 
> 
> 
> Please amend your list to show what we actually ordered. :roll: It's a Christmas meal and we intend having Christmas dinner and Christmas pud! So there!  :lol: Oh the joys of organising such events...
Click to expand...

So sorry UncleNorm!

Corrected now. P-L-E-A-S-E everyone could you all check to see whether or not I have made any other mistakes.

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## artona

Hi Peggy

Ours is slightly wrong. In the starter the child order should be next to S3

thanks

stew


----------



## Rapide561

*Meal*

Peggy

I will not find out until Monday if other half is coming or not as it depends on the work roster. I am away next week so will get back on my return with food order for 1 or 2.

Cheers

Russell


----------



## rayc

Invicta said:


> Corrected now. P-L-E-A-S-E everyone could you all check to see whether or not I have made any other mistakes.
> 
> Peggy (Invicta)


Peggy, You have left out a P4 from our order which should be:

rayc 2 S2 S2, M2 M2, P1 P4

Ray


----------



## hippypair

Peggy,
Ours is correct,thank you.

Terry.


----------



## vicdicdoc

Umm sorry for the delay in making the food choices for Sylv & I, . . me No starter, M2 + P1
Sylv No starter, M1 + P2
[do we pay upfront ? or there ?


----------



## locovan

vicdicdoc said:


> Umm sorry for the delay in making the food choices for Sylv & I, . . me No starter, M2 + P1
> Sylv No starter, M1 + P2
> [do we pay upfront ? or there ?


When we get there so as to save problems Peggy is paying the deposit.
She is good like that :wink:


----------



## Invicta

Latest up date list 4.11.2010 PLEASE CHECK!!!!!!!

STARTERS

S1 PRAWN COCKTAIL 
S2 TOMATO & RED LENTIL SOUP 
S3 HAM HOCK TERRINE & PINEAPPLE CHUTNEY 
S4 DUCK & PEAR SALAD

MAIN COURSE

M1 ROAST TURKEY & PIGS IN BLANKETS 
M2 ROAST BEEF & YORKSHIRE PUDDING 
M3 SALMON & LEMON BUTTER SAUCE 
M4 NUTTY STILTON LOAF

ALL SERVED WITH SEASONAL VEGETABLES

PUDDINGS 
P1 CHRISTMAS PUDDING & BRANDY BUTTER OR CUSTARD 
P2 PECAN PIE 
P3 ROULADE 
P4 CHEESE & BISCUITS

COFFEE & MINCE PIES

Prices: 
Two Courses - £20.00 (child - £10.00) 
Three Courses - £25.00 (child - £12.00)

*locovan (2) S2 S3, M1 M2, P1 P2*
Mavis 
Ray

*artona (4) S3(CHILD) S1 S1 S3, M4 (CHILD) M1 M1 M2, P1 (CHILD) P1 P1 P1*
shona
Stew
Daniel
Jessica

*unclenorm (2) M1 M1, P1 P1*
Norman 
Sandra

*Carper (2) S2 S4, M1 M1, P2 *
Elaine
Doug

*Chrisandjohn (2) S3, M1 M1, P1 P2 *
Chris 
John

*baldybazza (2) S4 S4, M2 M2, P2 P2 *
Barrie
Jan

Rapide 561-(1) (possibly 2) 
Russell 
????

Invicta (1) (possibly 4) 
Peggy 
???? 
???? 
????

*Dawnwynne (3) M1 M1 M1, P1 P2 P3 *
Dawn
Roger
Jessica

*Hippypair (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P4*
Pat 
Terry

*ojibway (2) S1 S1, M2 M2, P1 P2*
Mike 
Annie

*rayc (2) S2 S2, M2 M2, P1 P4*
Ray 
Lesley

john1 (2) 
??????? 
??????

*greenasthegrass (3) S1 S1, M1 (CHILD) M1 M1, P3 (CHILD) P3 P3 * 
janet 
drew 
simon

*sparky speedy (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P1 P4*
Deb 
Paul

*bognormike (2) S1 S4, M1 M2, P1 P3*
Mike 
Viv

*twofakind (2) S4 S4, M1 M1, P4 P4*
tony 
kal

*Sonesta (2) S4 S4, M1 M2, P1 P2*
Sue 
Gilbert

*Teensvan (2) S1, M1 M1, P1 P1*
Steve 
Ann

*Jockandrita (2) S1, M1 M2, P3*
Jock 
Rita

*Smurfingeruk (2) S2 S2, M1 M2, P1 P3*
Rosa 
Eric

*Vicdicdoc (2) M1 M2, P1 P2*
Mr no name!
Sylvia

PS what do you want to borrow Mavis?!?!?!

Could I suggest that everyone makes themselves a festive name badge to wear at the do showing both their name and MFH name ? There will be a prize for the one considered to be the best by the judge (ME!) Peggy (Invicta) ably assisted by Mavis, but she doesn't know yet!


----------



## artona

ok for me


----------



## Invicta

£100 deposit paid to the Golf Club this afternoon. We are definately in the diary now for Sunday 5th December 2010 12.30 pm for 1 pm.

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## Chris_s

*Canterbury Xmas Lunch*

Hi there
Sorry to be late responding - been just a bit busy with one thing and another.

Our order is:
Chris: S1, M1, P4
Gordon: S4, M2, P4

Looking forward to the trip and a lovely Christmasy break! 

Thanks to all the organisers
Chris
Chris_s


----------



## Invicta

*Latest up date list 5.11.2010 PLEASE CHECK!!!!!!! *
*STARTERS *
*S1* PRAWN COCKTAIL 
*S2 *TOMATO & RED LENTIL SOUP 
*S3 *HAM HOCK TERRINE & PINEAPPLE CHUTNEY 
*S4* DUCK & PEAR SALAD

*MAIN COURSE *
*M1* ROAST TURKEY & PIGS IN BLANKETS 
*M2* ROAST BEEF & YORKSHIRE PUDDING 
*M3* SALMON & LEMON BUTTER SAUCE 
*M4* NUTTY STILTON LOAF

ALL SERVED WITH SEASONAL VEGETABLES

*PUDDINGS *
*P1 *CHRISTMAS PUDDING & BRANDY BUTTER OR CUSTARD 
*P2* PECAN PIE 
*P3* ROULADE 
*P4 *CHEESE & BISCUITS

*COFFEE & MINCE PIES*

*Prices: 
Two Courses - £20.00 (child - £10.00) 
Three Courses - £25.00 (child - £12.00) *

*locovan (2) S2 S3, M1 M2, P1 P2 *
Mavis 
Ray

*artona (4) S3(CHILD) S1 S1 S3, M4 (CHILD) M1 M1 M2, P1 (CHILD) P1 P1 P1 *
shona 
Stew 
Daniel 
Jessica

*unclenorm (2) M1 M1, P1 P1 *
Norman 
Sandra

*Carper (2) S2 S4, M1 M1, P2 *
Elaine 
Doug

*Chrisandjohn (2) S3, M1 M1, P1 P2 *
Chris 
John

*baldybazza (2) S4 S4, M2 M2, P2 P2 *
Barrie 
Jan

Rapide 561-(1) (possibly 2) 
Russell 
????

Invicta (1) (possibly 4) 
Peggy 
???? 
???? 
????

*Dawnwynne (3) M1 M1 M1, P1 P2 P3 *
Dawn 
Roger 
Jessica

*Hippypair (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P4 *
Pat 
Terry

*ojibway (2) S1 S1, M2 M2, P1 P2 *
Mike 
Annie

*rayc (2) S2 S2, M2 M2, P1 P4 *
Ray 
Lesley

john1 (2) 
??????? 
??????

*greenasthegrass (3) S1 S1, M1 (CHILD) M1 M1, P3 (CHILD) P3 P3 *
janet 
drew 
simon

*sparky speedy (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P1 P4 *
Deb 
Paul

*bognormike (2) S1 S4, M1 M2, P1 P3 *
Mike 
Viv

*twofakind (2) S4 S4, M1 M1, P4 P4 *
tony 
kal

*Sonesta (2) S4 S4, M1 M2, P1 P2 *
Sue 
Gilbert

*Teensvan (2) S1, M1 M1, P1 P1 *
Steve 
Ann

*Jockandrita (2) S1, M1 M2, P3 *
Jock 
Rita

*Smurfingeruk (2) S2 S2, M1 M2, P1 P3 *
Rosa 
Eric

*Vicdicdoc (2) M1 M2, P1 P2 *
Mr no name! 
Sylvia

*Chris-s (2)S1 S4, M1 M2, P4 P4*
Chris
Gordon

Could I suggest that everyone makes themselves a festive name badge to wear at the do showing both their name and MFH name ? There will be a prize for the one considered to be the best by the judge (ME!) Peggy (Invicta) ably assisted by Mavis, but she doesn't know yet!


----------



## locovan

If any of you are in the MCC our kent group is having a fantastic Rally at 
Christmas Party, Aylesford Priory, 10-12th December so if you are around still you will be very welcome


When: 10th - 12th December
Where: Aylesford Priory, The Friars, Aylesford Kent ME20 7BX
Theme: Christmas Party

Site Details: Site in the grounds of The Friars - Aylesford Priory - an ancient religious house of the Order of Carmelites dating back to the 13th Century. Over the centuries and now today The Friars has become for thousands of visitors and friends. 

Directions 
The Friars recommend that coaches use the following directions and avoid Aylesford Village. I therefore suggest that unless you know the area if would be a good idea to follow their advice!

1. M20 Junction 6 then follow signs to Eccles and The Friars.

2. M2 Junction 3 then follow signs (towards Maidstone A229) to Eccles and The Friars (note: major roadworks presently at this junction)

What's On: 

Friday: The Priory are hosting "Carols by Candlelight" which you are welcome to visit: The annual carol concert with the Medway Band. 7.15pm Relic Chapel. Entrance £3.50 adults, children free. Followed by seasonal refreshments in C13th Pilgrims' Hall.

Saturday: We have Live music in the Barn so lets dance the night away. 
This is our Christmas Party so it will be a great weekend. There will be a separate party for the children Saturday afternoon; why not bring your Nieces, Nephews or Grandkids along.If you do buy a gift and wrap it up for father xmas to give to you child

Also lots to see and explore, including of course, the Priory.

The Friars is open 365 days a year and there is no entrance charge. The grounds are open all the time and the Book and Gift Shop, the Tearooms and Pottery opening hours are as follows:

Winter (October - March)
Monday - Saturday 10am - 4pm
Sunday 11am - 4pm


----------



## Invicta

Latest up dated list 22.11.2010 PLEASE CHECK!!!!!!!

Last day for taking orders Wednesday 25th November

*STARTERS *

*S1* PRAWN COCKTAIL 
*S2* TOMATO & RED LENTIL SOUP 
*S3* HAM HOCK TERRINE & PINEAPPLE CHUTNEY 
*S4 *DUCK & PEAR SALAD

*MAIN COURSE *
*M1* ROAST TURKEY & PIGS IN BLANKETS 
*M2* ROAST BEEF & YORKSHIRE PUDDING 
*M3* SALMON & LEMON BUTTER SAUCE 
*M4* NUTTY STILTON LOAF

ALL SERVED WITH SEASONAL VEGETABLES

*PUDDINGS *
*P1* CHRISTMAS PUDDING & BRANDY BUTTER OR CUSTARD 
*P2* PECAN PIE 
*P3 *ROULADE 
*P4* CHEESE & BISCUITS

COFFEE & MINCE PIES

*Prices: 
Two Courses - £20.00 (child - £10.00) 
Three Courses - £25.00 (child - £12.00*)

*locovan (2) S2 S3, M1 M2, P1 P2 *
Mavis 
Ray

*artona (4) S3(CHILD) S1 S1 S3, M4 (CHILD) M1 M1 M2, P1 (CHILD) P1 P1 P1 *
shona 
Stew 
Daniel 
Jessica

*unclenorm (3) M1 M1 M1, P1 P1 P3 *
Norman 
Sandra 
Bill

*Carper (2) S2 S4, M1 M1, P2 *
Elaine 
Doug

*Chrisandjohn (2) S3, M1 M1, P1 P2 *
Chris 
John

*baldybazza (2) S4 S4, M2 M2, P2 P2 *
Barrie 
Jan

*Rapide 561-(1) S1 M1 *
Russell

*Invicta (1) S4, M4, P3*
Peggy

*Dawnwynne (3) M1 M1 M1, P1 P2 P3 *
Dawn 
Roger 
Jessica

*Hippypair (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P4 *
Pat
Terry

*ojibway (2) S1 S1, M2 M2, P1 P2 *
Mike 
Annie

*rayc (2) S2 S2, M2 M2, P1 P4 *
Ray 
Lesley

*john1 (2) S1 S1, M2 M2, P2 P4*
John
????!

*greenasthegrass (3) S1 S1, M1 (CHILD) M1 M1, P3 (CHILD) P3 P3 *
janet 
drew 
simon

*sparky speedy (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P1 P4 *
Deb 
Paul

*bognormike (2) S1 S4, M1 M2, P1 P3 *
Mike 
Viv

*twofakind (2) S4 S4, M1 M1, P4 P4 *
tony 
kal

*Sonesta (2) S4 S4, M1 M2, P1 P2 *
Sue 
Gilbert

*Teensvan (2) S1, M1 M1, P1 P1 *
Steve 
Ann

*Jockandrita (2) S1, M1 M2, P3 *
Jock 
Rita

*Smurfingeruk (2) S2 S2, M1 M2, P1 P3 *
Rosa 
Eric

*Vicdicdoc (2) M1 M2, P1 P2 *
Vic 
Sylvia

*Chris-s (2)S1 S4, M1 M2, P4 P4 *
Chris 
Gordon

*Sallytrafic (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P1*
Frank
Doreen

Don't forget your festive name badges showing MHF user name and own first name. Prize for the best one. Judges Invicta (me) and Locovan.


----------



## locovan

Well I know now :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike

Peggy,

thanks for that, note Vicdicdoc's name is Vic (+Sylv) 8)


----------



## locovan

http://www.kentgroupmcc.webspace.virginmedia.com/Aylesford.htm

The details of the MCC Rally the next weekend to ours for those that are staying longer at Canterbury and if you are in the MCC you are most welcome

Welcome to Gill, Steve, Kim, Krystal & Wayne's Chocolate Themed Christmas Rally.

Friday Evening

We do not propose to lay anything on as there is a Christmas Carol Service in the Friars with Refreshments laid on afterwards - cost 3.50 for those of you who want to go. For those of you who do not wish to attend then, may we suggest a quiet evening in the hall?

Saturday

Saturday morning can be spent at your leisure, there are some lovely walks to be had in the area, plus The Priory is a must for anyone who hasn't visited it before, there is a lovely coffee shop near the barn and some lovely craft shops to visit.

Childrens Christmas Party - in The Barn from 2.30 until 4.30

On Saturday afternoon we have for the children a visit from Santa and his little helpers at 2.30, after Santa's visit the children can enjoy an hour or so of fun and entertainment from Mr Fizz.

Saturday Evening

Adult entertainment starts at 7pm in The Barn, we will start the evening off by dancing to Steve's sounds and at 9pm we will have live music by a band called ''Broken'' until 11pm. Throughout the evening there will be a few surprises in store for you all which we are sure that you will enjoy.

We would like you to dress your tables with a Christmas theme, (nothing to over the top please) and there will be a prize for the best dressed table. The kids are of course welcome to join in the adult festivities.

Sunday Morning

Christmas refreshments will be in the hall at 11, where you will get the answers to the Xmas quiz and have the chance to take part in the usual raffle


----------



## Rapide561

*Rally*

Hi

Morning all

A quick catch up with this....

There are a few names on the list of attendees but I have not had a PM to say if you are coming or not! Check your inbox and let me know please.

I think I need to lose a day off my stay due to another hospital appointment.

Food order to follow and confirmation whether just me or me and the one who is never obeyed etc etc.

Russell


----------



## Invicta

Am being lazy here!

Please check the latest update 4 posts back (15.11.2010)

Ta!

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## locovan

This rally is not far away now Im getting excited and have just seen that 29 vans are booked thats lots of fun fun fun anyone else want to squeeze in. :lol: 
http://www.canterbury.co.uk/Christmas.aspx

and a ghost walk
http://www.canterburyghosttour.com/Ghost-test1/


----------



## twoofakind

Sixteen Days Masvis I had three attempts at a name badge and they are all Rubbish! :roll: :lol:


----------



## twoofakind

Whoops sorry Mavis crooked fingers :lol:


----------



## artona

is that any use twoofakind?

stew


----------



## greenasthegrass

Thought some design was going into them? Andrew is doing ours was a bit worried when he asked me how to spell Miss Piggy last night - then it turned out its a new scratchcard design!


----------



## twoofakind

Thanks artona bit of glitter that's great. :lol:


----------



## locovan

dickie9587
we havent got his order yet ????


----------



## Invicta

locovan said:


> dickie9587
> we havent got his order yet ????


Which list is he on Mavis? Not on the MHF Christmas lunch list at the Golf Club as far as I can see.


----------



## Rapide561

*Canterbury*

Hi

I think there are a few names on the list of attendees who might not be having the meal etc

Russell


----------



## locovan

*Re: Canterbury*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think there are a few names on the list of attendees who might not be having the meal etc
> 
> Russell


Ahhh that could be it I sent a PM a long time ago and he has never looked at it. xx
Only 2 weeks away now


----------



## UncleNorm

One who is NOT on the list, but who will be having Christmas lunch with us, is AuntieSandra's brother, Bill. I have cleared this with Peggy Invicta. 

Bill IS known to Mavis and Ray. 

As he lives just outside Dover, it seems too good an opportunity to miss, not meeting up with him. Apart from that, he will want to talk to folks about his intentions on joining the motorhoming fraternity very soon.

Stay well
Norm


----------



## Invicta

All done UncleNorm!

Update list back on page 14.

Only waiting for Russell to order then I will send list to Golf Club.

I will ask the closing date for orders in case of late comers.

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## Rapide561

*Food*

Hi

I will know tomorrow afternoon whether I need one seat or two!

Also, there are a few on the attendees page who may or may not be coming?

I will send a few pm's

Russell


----------



## locovan

Russell I see it that everyone has confirmed???


----------



## Rapide561

*Canterbury*

Hi Peggy

Just me on this as the one who is never obeyed cannot get the Saturday and Sunday off work.

Food for me - S1, M1,

Mavis - there are a few confirmed but are not going now.

Cheers

I think there should be about 25 units.

Russell


----------



## locovan

Well thats a nice number --how many are staying longer than the weekend as it would be nice to go to Deal by Bus one day.
And Dover to see the ferry's and shop in De Bradley wharf.
And to come to Whitstable to the Harbour and the quaint shops.
Is there many staying the whole week?

Ps I have a player and music our Act is on :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Rapide561

*Canterbury*

Hi

Based on the PM's I have received

About half a dozen on 7 for 5 
A load arriving on the Friday for three nights
and a few doing other dates

I have a list somewhere

Russell


----------



## Invicta

Latest up dated list 22.11.2010 PLEASE CHECK!!!!!!!

Last day for taking orders Thursday 25th November

*STARTERS *

*S1* PRAWN COCKTAIL 
*S2* TOMATO & RED LENTIL SOUP 
*S3* HAM HOCK TERRINE & PINEAPPLE CHUTNEY 
*S4 *DUCK & PEAR SALAD

*MAIN COURSE *
*M1* ROAST TURKEY & PIGS IN BLANKETS 
*M2* ROAST BEEF & YORKSHIRE PUDDING 
*M3* SALMON & LEMON BUTTER SAUCE 
*M4* NUTTY STILTON LOAF

ALL SERVED WITH SEASONAL VEGETABLES

*PUDDINGS *
*P1* CHRISTMAS PUDDING & BRANDY BUTTER OR CUSTARD 
*P2* PECAN PIE 
*P3 *ROULADE 
*P4* CHEESE & BISCUITS

COFFEE & MINCE PIES

*Prices: 
Two Courses - £20.00 (child - £10.00) 
Three Courses - £25.00 (child - £12.00*)

*locovan (2) S2 S3, M1 M2, P1 P2 *
Mavis 
Ray

*artona (4) S3(CHILD) S1 S1 S3, M4 (CHILD) M1 M1 M2, P1 (CHILD) P1 P1 P1 *
shona 
Stew 
Daniel 
Jessica (Child)

*unclenorm (3) M1 M1 M1, P1 P1 P3 *
Norman 
Sandra 
Bill

*Carper (2) S2 S4, M1 M1, P2 *
Elaine 
Doug

*Chrisandjohn (2) S3, M1 M1, P1 P2 *
Chris 
John

*baldybazza (2) S4 S4, M2 M2, P2 P2 *
Barrie 
Jan

*Rapide 561-(1) S1 M1 *
Russell

*Invicta (2)S4 (CHILD) S4, M1 (CHILD) M4, P3 (CHILD) P3*
Peggy
Rhiannon (child)

*Dawnwynne (3) M1 M1 M1, P1 P2 P3 *
Dawn 
Roger 
Jessica

*Hippypair (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P4 *
Pat
Terry

*ojibway (2) S1 S1, M2 M2, P1 P2 *
Mike 
Annie

*rayc (2) S2 S2, M2 M2, P1 P4 *
Ray 
Lesley

*john1 (2) S1 S1, M2 M2, P2 P4*
John
????!

*greenasthegrass (3) S1 S1, M1 (CHILD) M1 M1, P3 (CHILD) P3 P3 *
janet 
drew 
simon

*sparky speedy (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P1 P4 *
Deb 
Paul

*bognormike (2) S1 S4, M1 M2, P1 P3 *
Mike 
Viv

*twofakind (2) S4 S4, M1 M1, P4 P4 *
tony 
kal

*Sonesta (2) S4 S4, M1 M2, P1 P2 *
Sue 
Gilbert

*Teensvan (2) S1, M1 M1, P1 P1 *
Steve 
Ann

*Jockandrita (2) S1, M1 M2, P3 *
Jock 
Rita

*Smurfingeruk (2) S2 S2, M1 M2, P1 P3 *
Rosa 
Eric

*Vicdicdoc (2) M1 M2, P1 P2 *
Vic 
Sylvia

*Chris-s (2)S1 S4, M1 M2, P4 P4 *
Chris 
Gordon

*Sallytrafic (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P1*
Frank
Doreen

Don't forget your festive name badges showing MHF user name and own first name. Prize for the best one. Judges Invicta (me) and Locovan.


 Top marks to Artona for spotting the fact that I had got the day wrong! Now corrected from Wednesday 25th November to Thursday 25th November so last orders please by noon tomorrow!


----------



## locovan

Just been to Canterbury today and the Lights are pretty.
The German market is in the Square again small but sweet and the Bus station looks pretty at Night the shops are full of great Presents to buy its very Christmas Spirit. 
getting excited now about the meet.


----------



## dawnwynne

Me too....just hope the mh is ready before Friday....it should be!

Looks good to me Invicta


----------



## Invicta

Have sent the meal requests off to the golf club now.

Don't forget it is the annual St Nicholas Day parade in Canterbury on the Saturday;

* St Nicholas Festival Day*

Saturday 4th December 2010
12.15 pm - The St Nicholas Festival Parade starts off from Palace Street. See St Nicholas parade through the streets of Canterbury with local schoolchildren and musicians.

1.00 pm - St Nicholas arrives at the Christ Church Gate to be greeted by the Dean, the Archbishop of Canterbury and the Lord Mayor.This is followed by a short service and singing from the Cathedral choristers.

2.15 pm - St Nicholas visits the Cathedral Shop where he will hand out gifts to the children.

A street collection will be taken during the Parade and in The Precincts in aid of this year's good causes.

7.30 pm - St Nicholas Gala Dinner at Canterbury Cathedral International Study Centre.

Just hope the weather behaves itself. Snow may look good on the Christmas Cards but not for travelling!

Please remember to get to the CCC site at Bekesbourne Lane (top of St Martin's Hill opposite the Canterbury Golf club that is on the left just past the army barracks) leave the A2 from London at the slip road signposted 'Canterbury' following the brown signs to the site.

Do NOT come off at the 'Patrix'brne' and 'Bridge' turning some 2 miles down the A2 towards Dover that some sat navs must still be displaying as the route from the numbers of motorhomes and tuggers one sees trying to access the site from this direction.

If you make a mistake, all is not lost! Come off at this slip road then turn right at T junction, take turning to Bridge (weight restriction on road to the right). Turn right at cross roads, keep to the right following the road into Canterbury. Do Not take the road to London that is at the top of this incline. Take the third exit off the roundabout (New Dover Road) and turn right at the traffic lights about a mile down this road. You would then be back on the route to the site.

If anyone is having problems getting to the site ring me on 07860 591887.

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## UncleNorm

locovan said:


> Snipped:- how many are staying longer than the weekend?


I think we've decided to stay for 4 nights: Fr Sa Su Mo, returning home on the Tuesday. Sandra volunteers at our local hospice cafe on a Wednesday afternoon so she needs to be home to do that.

We are looking forward to the occasion immensely.


----------



## locovan

Just follow the signs to the Golf Club as you come through Canterbury.

Take the Deal Road and 1st right on the roundabout with the Cinema on one corner, then filter left at the traffic lights you see the signs for the golf club and camp site from here

The best way is to put the Golf Club Postcode in the Sat/Nav
Canterbury Golf Club
Scotland Hills, Littlebourne Rd, Canterbury CT1 1TW 

Then turn Right into Bekesbourne Road which is Opposite the Golf Club to the C&Camping site


----------



## Invicta

locovan said:


> Just follow the signs to the Gof Club
> 
> The best way is to put the Golf Club Postcode in the Sat/Nav
> Canterbury Golf Club
> Scotland Hills, Littlebourne Rd, Canterbury CT1 1TW
> 
> Then turn Right into Bekesbourne Road which is Opposite the Golf Club to the C&Camping site


That's right Mavis but as I posted some sat navs may still be sending people off to the site via Bekesbourne into Bekesbourne Lane and not through Canterbury. I use this route quite often from Bridge to see my daughters who live in Broad Oak and Fordwich. This road is extremely narrow in some parts and almost impassable for large motorhomes. There was a sign up in the office at the site telling people not to use the road through Bekesbourne. Don't know if it is still there. If it is it could have been too late for some (Like Russell I seem to recall!)


----------



## locovan

Invicta said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just follow the signs to the Gof Club
> 
> The best way is to put the Golf Club Postcode in the Sat/Nav
> Canterbury Golf Club
> Scotland Hills, Littlebourne Rd, Canterbury CT1 1TW
> 
> Then turn Right into Bekesbourne Road which is Opposite the Golf Club to the C&Camping site
> 
> 
> 
> That's right Mavis but as I posted some sat navs may still be sending people off to the site via Bekesbourne into Bekesbourne Lane and not through Canterbury. I use this route quite often from Bridge to see my daughters who live in Broad Oak and Fordwich. This road is extremely narrow in some parts and almost impassable for large motorhomes. There was a sign up in the office at the site telling people not to use the road through Bekesbourne. Don't know if it is still there. If it is it could have been too late for some (Like Russell I seem to recall!)
Click to expand...

The Sat/Navs seem only to go wrong if you put the Campsite Postcode in but if you put the Golf Club in then it takes you through Canterbury.
We have done that with the Tom Tom and the Garmin now and it seems to work. Peggy the answer is to make sure you turn into the Canterbury Turn Off and come through Canterbury then everything is OK :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*Bridge*

Russell + Bridge = crisis, stuck, police assistance, zoo, U turns and a load of stress!

Do not use sat nav

Come through Canterbury, a few roundabouts, nothing complex!

Russell


----------



## baldybazza

I have just put the golf club's postcode into my Tom Tom and it takes us up Bekesbourne Lane which from reading your posts is no good for a large MH. 

So if we come via A2 then either New Dover Road or A28 through Canterbury I presume we will be ok.

We will be arriving on Wednesday.

Jan


----------



## sallytrafic

baldybazza said:


> I have just put the golf club's postcode into my Tom Tom and it takes us up Bekesbourne Lane which from reading your posts is no good for a large MH.
> 
> So if we come via A2 then either New Dover Road or A28 through Canterbury I presume we will be ok.
> 
> We will be arriving on Wednesday.
> 
> Jan


----------



## bognormike

bazza - if you follow the road out to the golf club, you will see the entrance on the left - you fork right immediately opposite into the lane - the CCC site entrance is a bout 100yards down the lane on the right - access is ok that way :!:


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all,

We are scheduled to arrive on the Friday, but could be in the area sooner. If we are, we'll be in touch with the site managers and take pot luck.

*Frank*, thanks for putting up the wee map.

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## hippypair

We are arriving wednesday and staying for 6 nights,so going home on Tuesday.
Looking forward to this after reports of last years meet.

Is there parking for a 20ft.motorhome in Whitstable,as we would like to visit one of the days?

Terry.


----------



## teensvan

Best way to see Whitstable is to catch a bus. Bus stop outside campsite into C/Bury every 20 mins. Bus C/Bury to Whitstable every 20 mins..

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan


----------



## locovan

You can Park a Motorhome at Tankerton and walk into Whitstable.

Buses run every 20 mins as Steve says and it is a great service where it is a round trip Whitstable then Hernebay then back to Canterbury and there is a Hernebay bus that does the trip the other way round.
There is also another bus every 10 mins to Whitstable because it goes to the University as well.

Buses 4, 4A, 4B and 5 travel at regular intervals between Canterbury Bus Station and Whitstable town centre. For Herne Bay take either the 6, 6A, 6B or 7.

http://www.canterbury.co.uk/thedms.aspx?dms=13&venue=3031150&feature=1083&campaign=1466
Sat 4 Dec 2010

* Bizarre Bazaar at Canterbury
* Chartham Farmer's Christmas Market at Chartham Hatch Village Hall
* Christ Church Christmas Fair at Herne Bay
* Christmas Coffee Morning at Bishopsbourne
* Christmas through the Ages at Museum of Canterbury
* Dick Whittington at Herne Bay Little Theatre
* Goodnestone Park Gardens Christmas Fair at Goodnestone Park Gardens
* Herne Bay Market at Herne Bay
* Horsebridge Christmas Market at Horsebridge Arts and Community Centre
* Mainwaring's Seaside Brocante at Whitstable
* Reindeer Encounters at Whitefriars Shopping Centre
* The St Nicholas Parade at Canterbury
* Whitstable Brass Christmas Concert at Herne Bay

Sun 5 Dec 2010

* Artisan Market at Whitstable Umbrella Community Centre
* Grand Christmas Fayre at Westgate Hall
* Tankerton Christmas Market at The Whitstable Castle and Gardens

Mon 6 Dec 2010

* The Choristers of Canterbury Cathedral at Gulbenkian Theatre

Tue 7 - Sat 11 Dec 2010

* Dick Whittington at Herne Bay Little Theatre

Tue 7 Dec 2010

* Rural Consortium of Schools Primary Schools Choir at Gulbenkian Theatre

Wed 8 Dec 2010

* Carol Singing at Whitefriars Shopping Centre
* The Nutcracker - Ballet Theatre UK at Gulbenkian Theatre

Thu 9 Dec 2010

* A Victorian Christmas at Whitstable Museum and Art Gallery
* Late Night Shopping at Whitefriars Shopping Centre
* The Nutcracker - Ballet Theatre UK at Gulbenkian Theatre
* Whitstable Market at Whitstable

Fri 10 Dec 2010

* Carol Concert at Barham
* Carol Singing at Whitefriars Shopping Centre

Sat 11 Dec 2010

* Artisan Market at Canterbury
* Bridge Farmer's Christmas Market at The Red Lion
* Christmas Carol Concert at St Alphege Church
* Create a Cracker at Herne Bay Museum and Gallery
* Harry Christophers & The Sixteen - Angel Gabriel at Canterbury Cathedral
* Herne Bay Market at Herne Bay
* Reindeer Encounters at Whitefriars Shopping Centre
* Winter Wonderland V11 at Herne Bay


----------



## Chris_s

*SNOW! between 4 & 6 inches in Mid Wales today*

Hope this clears up before Wednesday or we could have problems. Took me 2 hours to do 30 miles today in the car. Surprising number of people don't know how to drive in snow.

I believe blizzards are forecast for Tuesday and Wednesday next week so we may have to play it by ear and see what happens. :? Will keep you informed if we we have to change our plans in any way.
Chris


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: SNOW! between 4 & 6 inches in Mid Wales today*



Chris_s said:


> I believe blizzards are forecast for Tuesday and Wednesday next week so we may have to play it by ear and see what happens. :? Will keep you informed if we we have to change our plans in any way.
> Chris


Good post Chris, as unfortunately, it may apply to several of us I am sure. Here's hoping not though, eh? 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## locovan

Also we will keep everyone imformed to the weather down here.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/kent/

no snow yet


----------



## Invicta

Please let me know ASAP if you are not going to get to Canterbury in order for me to let the Golf Club know otherwise I can see Mavis, Ray and I eating Christmas dinners from here to eternity!

Meanwhile keep watching Mavis's weather posts.

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## artona

We will be there if the roads allow Invicta, really looking forward to it but as already suggested by some other posters we have a round trip of 500 miles and if its like today we might not chance it. Sadly we will not really know until Friday, ou day of travel.

Its Jessica's 5th birthday next Sunday and because of Canterbury we have arranged a birthday party for her and her friends for today. Sadly we have an inch of snow and its falling fast as I input (aka type :lol: :lol: ) and we have been having a series of calls from the tough northerners saying they cannot make it   

stew


----------



## UncleNorm

Now I'm the eternal optimist but, as I write, snow is falling thickly and settling well, and that can only make for difficult driving conditions. At this point, our arrival at Canterbury is very much in the hands of the weather gods.  

I have been using this meet as my fitness target for months and I'll do all I can to be there. :x 

Have a look at the photos I've attached... one is a shot taken a couple of days ago, with a flash lighting up the snow flakes. The other two were taken a few minutes ago! 8) 

12.55 Sunday... And it's now coming down thicker than I've seen in many a year... :roll: :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm

And here's some more snowy photos...


----------



## locovan

We havent got it in Canterbury and the forcast doesnt look bad
http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/Dover/forecasts/latest


----------



## RedSonja

We have just come back from the Catnerbury site today. There was a little snow this morning but it wasnt settling at all. Its a nice site and the wardens are very friendly.

Caught up with Steve and Ann who will be ont heir way to the sun after your Christmas meal in the Golf Club. Its a shame we wont be able to join you next week but we will be in Lincoln at the Xmas market.

Have a great time all.

Sonja


----------



## SilverF1

We returned from Canterbury C&CC site Friday.

Some info that may be useful;

The buses (13, 13A, 14)run every 20 minutes in the middle of the day. Less often at school times. The stop is almost opposite the golf club entrance. The bay at the bus station for the return jurney is D3.

We were on pitch 21 and it was very difficult to knock pegs in for our awning (6" nail type, bent 4 and had to leave one in - hammered well down into the base).

The grassed areas around the pitches are full of wormcasts and the soil is a sticky clay. Sticks to your shoes, boots. Uplifting, if you want to be taller.  

Fridays you can have fish and chips delivered to site. Some Indian/Chinese takeaway outlets will deliver to site as well. As recommended by the wardens.

Good motorhome dump point. Toilet Block 2 was closed during last week (for painting?).

Oh, and don't bust a gut to see the Bavarian Market, about 8 stalls in all.

Hope this is useful for those on the meet.


----------



## locovan

SilverF1 said:


> We returned from Canterbury C&CC site Friday.
> 
> Some info that may be useful;
> 
> The buses (13, 13A, 14)run every 20 minutes in the middle of the day. Less often at school times. The stop is almost opposite the golf club entrance. The bay at the bus station for the return jurney is D3.
> 
> We were on pitch 21 and it was very difficult to knock pegs in for our awning (6" nail type, bent 4 and had to leave one in - hammered well down into the base).
> 
> The grassed areas around the pitches are full of wormcasts and the soil is a sticky clay. Sticks to your shoes, boots. Uplifting, if you want to be taller.
> 
> Fridays you can have fish and chips delivered to site. Some Indian/Chinese takeaway outlets will deliver to site as well. As recommended by the wardens.
> 
> Good motorhome dump point. Toilet Block 2 was closed during last week (for painting?).
> 
> Oh, and don't bust a gut to see the Bavarian Market, about 8 stalls in all.
> 
> Hope this is useful for those on the meet.


You should have waited to this week then as we have a mad weekend at Canterbury as we did last year and it was raining.
The ground will be frozen so we wont have a worm cast problem and we go Christmas Shopping and then take over Weatherspoons and then the Golf Club Saturday Night and Sunday.


----------



## JockandRita

locovan said:


> The ground will be frozen so we wont have a worm cast problem and we go Christmas Shopping and then take over Weatherspoons and then the Golf Club Saturday Night and Sunday.


Now your talking Mavis. :lol:

Thanks for the info SilverF1. :thumbleft:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## SilverF1

locovan said:


> You should have waited to this week then as we have a mad weekend at Canterbury as we did last year and it was raining.
> The ground will be frozen so we wont have a worm cast problem and we go Christmas Shopping and then take over Weatherspoons and then the Golf Club Saturday Night and Sunday.


We would have done, Mavis, except we had to be there this week for our daughter's graduation ceremony at the Cathedral, on Wedesday.


----------



## locovan

Oh I saw all of them coming out it was a great sight lots of proud parents and well behaved Students.
And the Mortar Boards what an old fashioned sight to see.


----------



## Chris_s

*Weather problems cont...*

Just an update...

We live just 12 miles from the lowest recorded temp (-18C) recorded last night. I think it was slightly warmer where we are although my thermometers are somewhat sheltered by the house. We haven't got above -5C since the snow fell on Friday and the motorhome is covered in frozen snow.

Consequently we are going to leave our decisions about travelling until the last minute. We will update on here and advise CCC Canterbury on a daily basis from Tuesday onwards. As we are booked in for 7 nights (due to arrive on Wed & leave on the following Wed), it is still worth travelling up to and including Friday. We have a journey of about 270 miles each way so it wouldn't be worth coming for fewer days. We have been looking forward to exploring an unknown part of the country so will be very disappointed if we can't get there.

If a decision is needed sooner about the Xmas lunch, please let me know. I don't want to cancel if we can get there but I do understand that the golf club may need to order according to bookings several days in advance.

Fingers (legs and anything else) crossed that the weather will improve sufficiently to allow us to travel. I have already found out about the buses and the £19 for the week Goldrider ticket (buy from the bus driver for unlimited travel in the area).

Hope to see you all soon!
Chris & Gordon


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: Weather problems cont...*



Chris_s said:


> Just an update...
> 
> We live just 12 miles from the lowest recorded temp (-18C) recorded last night. I think it was slightly warmer where we are although my thermometers are somewhat sheltered by the house. We haven't got above -5C since the snow fell on Friday and the motorhome is covered in frozen snow.
> 
> Consequently we are going to leave our decisions about travelling until the last minute. We will update on here and advise CCC Canterbury on a daily basis from Tuesday onwards. As we are booked in for 7 nights (due to arrive on Wed & leave on the following Wed), it is still worth travelling up to and including Friday. We have a journey of about 270 miles each way so it wouldn't be worth coming for fewer days. We have been looking forward to exploring an unknown part of the country so will be very disappointed if we can't get there.
> 
> If a decision is needed sooner about the Xmas lunch, please let me know. I don't want to cancel if we can get there but I do understand that the golf club may need to order according to bookings several days in advance.
> 
> Fingers (legs and anything else) crossed that the weather will improve sufficiently to allow us to travel. I have already found out about the buses and the £19 for the week Goldrider ticket (buy from the bus driver for unlimited travel in the area).
> 
> Hope to see you all soon!
> Chris & Gordon


Hi Chris and Gordon,

We too are in the same position as you are and we are reluctant to make any decisions re our journey as yet! Like you, we really, really want to attend this meet, as we had such fun last year and have been so looking forward to meeting up with everyone again and of course seeing what Mavis and Russell have up their sleeves regarding entertaining us at the golf club!  But we have a long journey ahead of us too and we don't want to drive such a long way if the roads are hazardous. 

Where we are the roads are treacherous at the moment and gawd knows where our local gritters are??? But they certainly were nowhere to bee seen that's for sure. It took us almost 45 mins to drive 3 miles into town yesterday afternoon, as all the traffic was moving at a snails pace due to the icy and ungritted road conditions.

We are booked to arrive at Canterbury on the 2nd for 7 nights, so I will keep my fingers crossed that by Thursday, travelling conditions may have improved.

Hope to see you there.

Sue


----------



## Rapide561

*Canterbury*

Well I am going to Canterbury come hell or high water. These temperatures are nothing compared to travelling to Italy in December 2008 through everything from blizzard to heatwave! Admittedly I was 24 hours late at my destination.

Russell

Edit - forgot to say, once I get to Canterbury, then it's a different story all together, and I am more than willing to be trapped there for a few weeks.


----------



## dawnwynne

Here's hoping that the weather warms up this week so all that have so far to travel can make it this weekend!

I'm so looking forward to meeting up with everyone I'd hate for the weather to get in the way!! :x


----------



## artona

*Re: Canterbury*



Rapide561 said:


> Well I am going to Canterbury come hell or high water. These temperatures are nothing compared to travelling to Italy in December 2008 through everything from blizzard to heatwave! Admittedly I was 24 hours late at my destination.
> 
> Russell
> 
> Edit - forgot to say, once I get to Canterbury, then it's a different story all together, and I am more than willing to be trapped there for a few weeks.


As long as that hell or high water has not frozen solid so we will   but as I look out of the window this morning ................


----------



## Rapide561

*Water*

Fortunately I don't drive on water, so it does not matter whether it is frozen or not!

Need to call at Cranham's on Wednesday too.

Russell


----------



## locovan

*Re: Canterbury*



artona said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am going to Canterbury come hell or high water. These temperatures are nothing compared to travelling to Italy in December 2008 through everything from blizzard to heatwave! Admittedly I was 24 hours late at my destination.
> 
> Russell
> 
> Edit - forgot to say, once I get to Canterbury, then it's a different story all together, and I am more than willing to be trapped there for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as that hell or high water has not frozen solid so we will   but as I look out of the window this morning ................
Click to expand...

You live in such a remote area if people get in and out of the Factory by you then you will get through :lol:

We have no snow today and it is warmer -1 over night I will let you know if that changes.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/kent/


----------



## Invicta

I nominate Mavis as the MHF Weather Girl!


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all, 

we are in the same area as Sue & Gilbert and Stew & Shona, albeit about an hour or so nearer to Canterbury, so it will all depend on the conditions on the day of travel, and also conditions forecasted for the the return journey on the 6th Dec. 

I'll drive in all sorts of weathers, in all sorts of vehicles, and the bigger the vehicle, the better for me. However, if Rita isn't happy travelling in severe weather conditions, then it is only fair that I take her concerns into consideration.  

Once I have considered her concerns, I'll unpack her gear, and toddle on down the A1M/M11/M25/A2 by myself. :wink: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.(ONLY JOKING :lol

Cheers for now,

Jock.

P.S. Under normal driving conditions, it takes us about 3 hours to reach Canterbury.


----------



## UncleNorm

*Re: Canterbury*

I'll ditto what Russell said... I've been planning for this for far too long...



Rapide561 said:


> Snipped:- Well I am going to Canterbury come hell or high water... forgot to say, once I get to Canterbury, then it's a different story all together, and I am more than willing to be trapped there for a few weeks.


 :roll: :wink:

Although we've had more snow than last year, the main road is now clear. The wagons are rolling well on the A180 into Grimsby, so I'm optimistic about travelling on Friday! 8)

Mind you, I was woken up at 5.50am by daughter Katie (cousinkatie) who told me she had arrived safely at work, 10 miles away. She complained that the roads were atrocious and she only managed 20mph!


----------



## Chris_s

Invicta said:


> I nominate Mavis as the MHF Weather Girl!


Seconded! It was warmer here last night -5C and we may even reach a +c today with a little luck during daylight hours.

A quick check on the forecast looks as though most of the snow will be over by Tuesday. Packing day tomorrow!


----------



## Rapide561

*Weather*

We can always huddle together for warmth.

Russell


----------



## baldybazza

*Re: Weather*



Rapide561 said:


> We can always huddle together for warmth.
> 
> Russell


This meet is getting better & better.

Jan


----------



## locovan

Well I will be the weather girl ad it will snow and ice ---he!he! I want to snuggle up with russell :lol: :lol: :lol:

It has tried to snow little flakes but honest we have not got any here.
I will tell you in the morning if we have

http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/3083?area=CT5

its looking good though


----------



## artona

Hi Peggy

Can I take up those cancelled places for the meal please. Just heard from the older off-spring and they can make it after all   

so its 

Penny S1, M3, P4
David S3, M1, P3
Michelle S4, M1 P3

How the heck we will sleep 6 adults and little Jessica all in the citroen relay van conversion I don't know. Oh well we used 4"x2" timbers so I am sure it will take the strain :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## Invicta

Jessica will be so pleased to have all her family with her on her birthday on Sunday!

I will e mail the additional orders through to the Golf Club in the morning Stew.

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## artona

Thanks Peggy, and yes she will, she is so excited

stew


----------



## Rapide561

*Canterbury*

Due to the weather conditions, I am making a start this evening. The motorhome is on a high pitch, exposed to the elements. I am moving off the hill this afternoon in daylight or maybe the car park, ready for an easy get out tomorrow morning!

Either the site tractor or my snow chains are needed depending what weather drops on us today!

Russell


----------



## locovan

http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/kent/

We have snow now just a dusting here and canterbury has some but coming through Canterbury City the roads will be cleared.
Dont forget its the 5th roundabout the only one with Traffic lights it is the Deal Road and the Cinema is on the corner.

You must get into the right hand lane on this roundabout to exit right and then travel up the road past Aldi's and entering the slip road at the traffic lights to turn left following the Golf Coarse signs.
You will go past the Army Barracks and continue to the Golf Coarse take the Bekesbourne Road opposite on the right.
Entrance on the right to the site.
safe journey everyone


----------



## artona

We had a lightning flash, thunder, heavy rain and then another massive snow fall last night.


----------



## Sonesta

Yeah we had a bit of a thunder storm here as well Stew, plus it is now quite windy too! Oh dear - someone up there ain't happy are they as they're definitely throwing the lot at us at the moment it would seem!  

Sue


----------



## Chris_s

*Sad, so sad...*

Hi all
We can't come 

It's not the weather stopping us - just a *very hefty *bill for car MOT, service and repairs. I suppose we have done well to have had it sail through all previous MOTs and services with little expenditure over the 8 years of ownership!

To top that the van delivering parts to the garage skidded on ice and crushed our passenger door. The up side is that wwe won't have to pay for that but it will still mean extra cost using the motorhome while repairs are being completed.

I have cancelled with the CCC site and luckily they refunded my deposit as I contacted them 24 hours before I was due to arrive - every little bit helps!

The disappointment is there though. We were looking to set off perhaps on Thursday or Friday weather permitting and looking forward to exploring a part of the country we have never visited; meeting new friends and greeting some we have met at previous rallies.

Please will you cancel our lunches at the Golf Club? I assume this is sufficient notice for them. Any problems, please let me know.

We hope you will all have a lovely time and with luck we shall be able to come another time. Now I have done the research, it is a corner of the country I want to visit. Enjoy and hope you get some relatively decent weather.
Chris & Gordon


----------



## teensvan

Hi All.

We now have 5-6 inches of snow at the C/Bury site, and it is snowing hard now.

steve & ann. ----teensvan


----------



## Sonesta

*Re: Sad, so sad...*



Chris_s said:


> Hi all
> We can't come
> 
> It's not the weather stopping us - just a *very hefty *bill for car MOT, service and repairs. I suppose we have done well to have had it sail through all previous MOTs and services with little expenditure over the 8 years of ownership!
> 
> To top that the van delivering parts to the garage skidded on ice and crushed our passenger door. The up side is that wwe won't have to pay for that but it will still mean extra cost using the motorhome while repairs are being completed.
> 
> I have cancelled with the CCC site and luckily they refunded my deposit as I contacted them 24 hours before I was due to arrive - every little bit helps!
> 
> The disappointment is there though. We were looking to set off perhaps on Thursday or Friday weather permitting and looking forward to exploring a part of the country we have never visited; meeting new friends and greeting some we have met at previous rallies.
> 
> Please will you cancel our lunches at the Golf Club? I assume this is sufficient notice for them. Any problems, please let me know.
> 
> We hope you will all have a lovely time and with luck we shall be able to come another time. Now I have done the research, it is a corner of the country I want to visit. Enjoy and hope you get some relatively decent weather.
> Chris & Gordon


Oh dear - sorry to hear about your problems and I hope you get them all resolved swiftly and your motorhome is back on the road again soon. I don't know it never rains but it pours sometimes doesn't it? 

We are hoping we can still make it and we're praying the weather doesn't get any worse - if it does we wont make it either, as I'm terrified when we drive on icy roads.

All the best.

Sue


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Sad, so sad...*



Chris_s said:


> Hi all
> We can't come
> 
> It's not the weather stopping us - just a *very hefty *bill for car MOT, service and repairs. I suppose we have done well to have had it sail through all previous MOTs and services with little expenditure over the 8 years of ownership!
> 
> To top that the van delivering parts to the garage skidded on ice and crushed our passenger door. The up side is that wwe won't have to pay for that but it will still mean extra cost using the motorhome while repairs are being completed.
> 
> I have cancelled with the CCC site and luckily they refunded my deposit as I contacted them 24 hours before I was due to arrive - every little bit helps!
> 
> The disappointment is there though. We were looking to set off perhaps on Thursday or Friday weather permitting and looking forward to exploring a part of the country we have never visited; meeting new friends and greeting some we have met at previous rallies.
> 
> Please will you cancel our lunches at the Golf Club? I assume this is sufficient notice for them. Any problems, please let me know.
> 
> We hope you will all have a lovely time and with luck we shall be able to come another time. Now I have done the research, it is a corner of the country I want to visit. Enjoy and hope you get some relatively decent weather.
> Chris & Gordon


Hi Chris & Gordon,

That is a shame, but totally understandable, especially under your circumstances. We haven't met yet, but we are sure there will be another time hopefully.

Best regards,

Jock & Rita.

P.S. From the weather forecast I have just seen, you may not be the only ones to have to cancel,  although Canterbury it's self is looking to be relatively clear after tomorrow.


----------



## JockandRita

teensvan said:
 

> Hi All.
> We now have 5-6 inches of snow at the C/Bury site, and it is snowing hard now.
> 
> steve & ann. ----teensvan


 8O 8O 8O Bu##er.

Thanks for the update S & A.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Sonesta

JockandRita said:


> teensvan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All.
> We now have 5-6 inches of snow at the C/Bury site, and it is snowing hard now.
> 
> steve & ann. ----teensvan
> 
> 
> 
> 8O 8O 8O Bu##er.
> 
> Thanks for the update S & A.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Hey Jock, How about yourselves, Uncle Norm and us forming a convoy down to Canterbury. You can be up front and we'll all follow behind you?????? 

Sue


----------



## artona

We have spent the whole day watching first snow, then blue skies, then snow. We not have 10 inches of snow sitting on the table outside, just measured it.

We are going to make a decision tomorrow at noon on whether we will chance the trip to Canterbury

stew


----------



## locovan

Saturday is looking like the temperatures are going up a bit.
Ray has been out to B&Q and the roads were Ok and we have just walked our round walk and it just hasnt laid so we had a lovely walk.

But the roads are chaos by the looks of it I will put this on in the morning before noon Artona.
If you dont come we are going to do the Calender ourselves as Ray is taking his camera----- poor boy sonesta we will give him a heart attack as we strip of on the fur rug.:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Invicta

Here in Bridge we have had about 6 " of snow while my daughter who teaches in Ash only a few miles away had hardly any.

She came home early as we had phoned and told her about the snow here. She walked in about 2.30 pm and said "What snow"?! She only experienced snow at Patrixbourne just along the road from Bridge. It seems that the snowfall has been very patchy here in East Kent.

As far as getting to the site from the A2 through Canterbury the road should be OK as it is a major route through the city. The trouble could be the A2 and M2 as there have been warnings about these two roads and parts of the M25 this morning. However saying this the weather forecast in this area is that it could get ever so slightly warmer at the end of the week.

Keeping everything crossed!

About to send an e-mail to the Golf Club and cancel your order Chris and Gordon. Perhaps someone could organise a summer rally here in East Kent for you? Having lived in East Kent for 50 years now one tends to forget just what attractions there are around and France is just down the road! Hope to meet you one day.

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## bognormike

worth coming just for that Mavis  8) 

just a few powdery flakes here, still ***** cold!. We'll be there, no problems. Stella2 is being warmed up, had the boiler going yesterday, and warmed up the engine as well 8)


----------



## JockandRita

Sonesta said:


> Hey Jock, How about yourselves, Uncle Norm and us forming a convoy down to Canterbury. You can be up front and we'll all follow behind you??????
> 
> Sue


I'm up for it Sue. :wink: I'll meet you in the big layby on the A16 Deeping Bypass, unless you are heading along the A17/A10/A14/M11, which would be your quickest route. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Had the weather been as expected for November, we were going to leave the house tomorrow, but we have knocked that idea on the head now, so Rita will work as normal. We'll wait and see what the weather is like before shooting off on Thursday.

Sees you all there.....................hopefully. :?

Cheers,

Jock


----------



## Rapide561

*Snow*

Hi

I have just spoken to Canterbury CCC site and they have some snow but the site is open. At the time of writing, the water taps are not frozen - unlike here!

I am setting off in the morning, calling at Cranham en route and will report back. We are loaded with food, drink and prepared for battle on the M1!

I am not missing a snog with Mave and Sue for all the corn in Carolina!

Russell


----------



## locovan

*Re: Snow*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just spoken to Canterbury CCC site and they have some snow but the site is open. At the time of writing, the water taps are not frozen - unlike here!
> 
> I am setting off in the morning, calling at Cranham en route and will report back. We are loaded with food, drink and prepared for battle on the M1!
> 
> I am not missing a snog with Mave and Sue for all the corn in Carolina!
> 
> Russell


Russell i love you


----------



## Invicta

[Latest List- (30.11.2010) *PLEASE CHECK *for accuracy!

STARTERS

S1 PRAWN COCKTAIL 
S2 TOMATO & RED LENTIL SOUP 
S3 HAM HOCK TERRINE & PINEAPPLE CHUTNEY 
S4 DUCK & PEAR SALAD

MAIN COURSE 
M1 ROAST TURKEY & PIGS IN BLANKETS 
M2 ROAST BEEF & YORKSHIRE PUDDING 
M3 SALMON & LEMON BUTTER SAUCE 
M4 NUTTY STILTON LOAF

ALL SERVED WITH SEASONAL VEGETABLES

PUDDINGS 
P1 CHRISTMAS PUDDING & BRANDY BUTTER OR CUSTARD 
P2 PECAN PIE 
P3 ROULADE 
P4 CHEESE & BISCUITS

COFFEE & MINCE PIES

Prices: 
Two Courses - £20.00 (child - £10.00) 
Three Courses - £25.00 (child - £12.00)

locovan (2) S2 S3, M1 M2, P1 P2 
Mavis 
Ray

artona (7) S3(CHILD) S1 S1 S3 S1 S3 S4, M4 (CHILD) M1 M1 M2 M1 M1 M3, P1 (CHILD) P1 P1 P1 P3 P3 P4 THREE MORE ADDED 30.11.2010!
shona 
Stew 
Daniel 
Jessica (Child) 
Penny 
David
Michelle

unclenorm (3) M1 M1 M1, P1 P1 P3 
Norman 
Sandra 
Bill

Carper (2) S2 S4, M1 M1, P2 
Elaine 
Doug

Chrisandjohn (2) S3, M1 M1, P1 P2 
Chris 
John

baldybazza (2) S4 S4, M2 M2, P2 P2 
Barrie 
Jan

Rapide 561-(1) S1 M1 
Russell

Invicta (2)S4 (CHILD) S4, M1 (CHILD) M4, P3 (CHILD) P3 
Peggy 
Rhiannon (child)

Dawnwynne (3) M1 M1 M1, P1 P2 P3 
Dawn 
Roger 
Jessica

Hippypair (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P4 
Pat 
Terry

ojibway (2) S1 S1, M2 M2, P1 P2 
Mike 
Annie

rayc (2) S2 S2, M2 M2, P1 P4 
Ray 
Lesley

john1 (2) S1 S1, M2 M2, P2 P4 )
John ) CANCELLED
????!

sparky speedy (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P1 P4 
Deb 
Paul

bognormike (2) S1 S4, M1 M2, P1 P3 
Mike 
Viv

twofakind (2) S4 S4, M1 M1, P4 P4 
tony 
kal

Sonesta (2) S4 S4, M1 M2, P1 P2 
Sue 
Gilbert

Teensvan (2) S1, M1 M1, P1 P1 
Steve 
Ann

Jockandrita (2) S1, M1 M2, P3 
Jock 
Rita

Smurfingeruk (2) S2 S2, M1 M2, P1 P3 
Rosa 
Eric

Vicdicdoc (2) M1 M2, P1 P2 ) CANCELLED
Vic ) 
Sylvia )

Chris-s (2)S1 S4, M1 M2, P4 P4 CANCELLED
Chris )
Gordon )

Sallytrafic (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P1 
Frank 
Doreen

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## rayc

Been no weather problems so far here in East Dorset, the temperature has hovered around zero but no snow and bright days. The forecast is to warm up towards the weekend with 6 degrees and rain forecast on Saturday with the wind turning round from the SW.

As long as the trunk routes and the site are open we shall be there by mid afternoon on Friday. Really looking forward to it  


Ray & Lesley


----------



## ChrisandJohn

At the moment we are planning to leave home tomorrow morning and head for our friends in Rochester for the night. Our route will be mostly: M62, A1, (possibly M11), M25, A2, so we hope that'll be OK.

On Thursday we'll continue on to Canterbury, arriving about lunchtime, all being well.

Is anyone else planning to be there before Friday?


Chris


----------



## locovan

I know we have only 7 miles to go but we will be there lunchtime 
So let the fun begin. :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm

*It's getting seriously worrying!!*

OK. I'm prepared to make a decision as late as Thursday lunch-time about travelling or not. 237 miles in the present conditions is a non-starter. Lincolnshire is closed and I need to drive through Lincolnshire!!

At home, the snow cleared this morning. I cleared the patio and around the house, making access to Our Coral easy. It was looking good for Friday at that point.

Then, this afternoon, the snow started again, thickly laying all around us. As I type, the flat areas of snow are 6 inches thick. We have never, ever, had 6 inches of snow in this town in the 40 years we've been here. It's the sort of snow that's good for snowmen, and snowdrifts and road blocking... :x

If conditions improve by Thursday pm, then there's a chance. Otherwise, a brain over heart decision will be made. 

PS It's snowing! :evil:


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Norman,

You've certainly got it worse in the north of the county. In the south, we are a bit luckier, in that our main roads are clear..............for now.

I really do hope that you and Sandra can have a clear run through. I am assuming that you'll be looking to use the M180/M18/A1M rather than coming down via Louth and Boston 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic

Well Tuesday's forecast blizzard petered out here pretty much, we got some wind some snow, but it didn't pitch in town.

Of course we are all mad to come to Canterbury but we need to try out the van in the cold so that's our excuse.

Heating readied: 500W oil heater 1.8kW ceramic fan heater Webasto diesel heating checked.
Clothing packed: Our Antarctic rig (silk long johns duck down anoraks etc)


----------



## dawnwynne

Oh why doesn't this weather smarten up....don't the weather gods know we have plans this weekend!!!!  

Fair amount of snow here this morning and according to the weather forecast the snow is to continue till Friday. 

Unless it gets really bad we'll try our best to make it of course this all depends on Johns Cross Motors....if their staff don't make it to work our mh won't be ready in time!  

Fingers crossed as I'd hate to miss it, I've been looking forward to seeing everyone, meeting so many new people. Time will tell.

Sorry you can't make it Chris and Gordon....sounds like you are having a terrible time of it! Hope things get back to normal soon!


----------



## sallytrafic

Glad to say forecast for Friday night has perked up. They were forecasting -10 overnight now its a balmy zero


----------



## artona

we are pretty well snowed in   .Niether Shona or I have ever seen anything quite like this before in the UK. My problem now is I am three days behind with work, more seriously we have probably only got a weeks supply of food and who knows when this might clear but you can see in one of the pics that we are trying to dry out the snow on the washing line :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## locovan

http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/kent/
Chaos today still but it can so easily change i will keep you all informed
and Russell will be down here today so we will know if the Scout gets through and then the troops can follow.
I think you are all being very brave.


----------



## artona

locovan said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/kent/
> Chaos today still but it can so easily change i will keep you all informed
> and Russell will be down here today so we will know if the Scout gets through and then the troops can follow.
> I think you are all being very brave.


Personally with a young daughter in tow I leave brave at home 

If it was just me I would be on my way now but even if a kind farmer brings his tractor out and we can get off the estate here I very much doubt if we are going to chance the trip, will let you know later on though, we want to leave making the descision as late as we can.

stew


----------



## locovan

Artona lovely photos but we had it like that in 1983 and the army had to help us and we was in a town you are so remote there.
We were bad at the beginning of the year in jan and we are by the coast

http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/3083?area=CT5


----------



## artona

locovan - yep we too had the snow in January but it was not as deep as this here, it was only about 6 inches then, this is approaching 18 inches.

The January lot took about three days to clear once the melt was on but I think we might be living with this for longer. Its lovely to look out on though.

Have we still got an army, might give them a call :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona

If anyone is touch with Russell make him aware of Carpers post on another thread. He writes

*Hi Mandy

I would check the travel conditions in Kent and Essex if you are travelling to the tunnel.

The dartford crossing was closed ( may be open now), m25 blocked at m20 junction. Lorries stuck on the slip road, they have been there most of the night.

Try and get off the M25 at the A2 and cross to the m20 at A299, not the A249.

I have just driven from Horsham to Rochester. It was the worst I have ever seen the m25/a2

Good luck

Doug*

stew


----------



## locovan

What time was this put on


----------



## locovan

better report
M25 Kent - Severe delays, queueing traffic and two lanes closed on M25 anticlockwise in Greater London at A282, Dartford Tunnel Toll Booths, because of ice and snow. Congestion to J2, A2 (Darenth Interchange).
Updated over 1 hour ago


----------



## artona

Russell will be ok, he has everything on board. If the M25 gets gridlocked, which it does on a beautiful summers day let alone in conditions like this he will at the least get a free nights pitch and at best, if he has enough sausages,bread rolls and gas make a fortune selling hot dogs :lol: :lol: He could also rent out sleeping berths and have a party

stew


----------



## artona

locovan http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-959089.html#959089 link to carpers post.

stew


----------



## locovan

I found it and put the travel link for people to keep checking as so many people come down this way for the Tunnel and ferries
http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/kent/


----------



## UncleNorm

Morning!! :wink: 


Those photos by artona reflect the conditions here at Immingham. Nothing can get in or out. We have stood a ruler in the snow and it showed 25cm, 10 inches. I'll post some more photos later.

I have never seen so much snow, even in the depths of winter. It's beautiful to look at but it's seriously kn6ckered our plans. It will take a major miracle to see us reaching Canterbury. 

And what happens if we do have a sudden thaw? 12 inches of snow melts to give about an inch of water, so do we then start talking about flooding? :evil: 

And there's more snow forecast... :evil: As I type, it's snowing again but it is now being aided by a strong wind which will help with the drifting!! It doesn't look good!! :evil: 

... and we have sunshine and a bit of blue sky... and SNOW!!


----------



## locovan

artona said:


> Russell will be ok, he has everything on board. If the M25 gets gridlocked, which it does on a beautiful summers day let alone in conditions like this he will at the least get a free nights pitch and at best, if he has enough sausages,bread rolls and gas make a fortune selling hot dogs :lol: :lol: He could also rent out sleeping berths and have a party
> 
> stew


You have Russel so right he will love it.
I dont know Europe must be laughing at us as they have snow like this every year and they cope and have tourists going skiing.


----------



## locovan

UncleNorm said:


> Morning!! :wink:
> 
> Those photos by artona reflect the conditions here at Immingham. Nothing can get in or out. We have stood a ruler in the snow and it showed 25cm, 10 inches. I'll post some more photos later.
> 
> I have never seen so much snow, even in the depths of winter. It's beautiful to look at but it's seriously kn6ckered our plans. It will take a major miracle to see us reaching Canterbury.
> 
> And what happens if we do have a sudden thaw? 12 inches of snow melts to give about an inch of water, so do we then start talking about flooding? :evil:
> 
> And there's more snow forecast... :evil: As I type, it's snowing again but it is now being aided by a strong wind which will help with the drifting!! It doesn't look good!! :evil:
> 
> ... and we have sunshine and a bit of blue sky... and SNOW!!


Lets put it another way there is no way I would get ray driving to you this weekend so we fully understand you should all stay safe.
Its not you so much its the other silly buggers that cant drive in these conditions --they dont know how to.


----------



## artona

Locovan has sussed it Norm, we fit skis to the motorhomes :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## locovan

artona said:


> Locovan has sussed it Norm, we fit skis to the motorhomes :lol: :lol:
> 
> stew


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

Just found a great site
http://www.londontraffic.org/

Wed 01st Dec 2010 10:00 am GMT
[Severe] M25 Greater London anti-clockwise at A282 | M25 Kent - Blocked anticlockwise due to ice and snow at Dartford Tunnel Toll Booths congestion to J3 Swanley Interchange in Greater London

Wed 01st Dec 2010 10:00 am GMT
[Very Severe] M25 Essex anti-clockwise between A13 Lakeside [M25 J.30] and A127 [M25 J.29] | M25 Essex - Queueing traffic and two lanes closed anticlockwise serious accident two lorries and an overturned involved and recovery work between J30 Lakeside and J29 Romford


----------



## UncleNorm

From me and cousinkatie...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-959203.html#959203


----------



## artona

its brightning up


----------



## geraldandannie

locovan said:


> Just found a great site
> http://www.londontraffic.org/


If you use this one, you can click on the traffic cameras. Fascinating.

http://www.trafficengland.com/motorwayflow.aspx#schematic112

Gerald


----------



## Chris_s

Invicta said:


> About to send an e-mail to the Golf Club and cancel your order Chris and Gordon. Perhaps someone could organise a summer rally here in East Kent for you? Having lived in East Kent for 50 years now one tends to forget just what attractions there are around and France is just down the road! Hope to meet you one day.




Thanks Peggy (Invicta). Yes we had thought of a day trip to France too as we were going to stay for 7 nights! We are members of CCC so could do a private visit but I find that rallies/meets are usually cheaper and, more importantly, much more fun.

Living in the west, we haven't had much more snow (yet). Just a few light flurries. We are also very lucky that our council is normally well prepared and keep the major roads pretty well clear except in the very worst downfalls. In 1983 it started snowing on Thursday evening and we were all housebound until Monday. 6ft deep snowdrifts and freezing weather caused major problems then. We had 3 steps up to our back door and the snow was a good 3 feet up the door! Couldn't get my car out for a week but managed to get a lift into work 13 miles away from Tuesday to Friday, travelling on single tracks through the snowdrifts. Very strange when the snow either side is higher than the landrover we were travelling in!

Hope all who travel arrive safe and sound and that you all have a great time. We shall be eating beans on toast to save money to pay the garage bill and dual purpose food for snow blowing... hmmmmm :roll: :lol:

Have a great time
Chris & Gordon


----------



## zulurita

What a shame about the weather, do hope some of you can make it to the meet at Canterbury.


----------



## baldybazza

Well we are on our way navigating the M25 at the moment but its getting worse.


Jan

I forgot to say its very bumpy just like the Moroccan roads.


----------



## Chris_s

dawnwynne said:


> Sorry you can't make it Chris and Gordon....sounds like you are having a terrible time of it! Hope things get back to normal soon!


Just life I guess! We'll get through it but it's very disappointing when we have been looking forward to this meet for so long. Let's get Christmas over and things will seem much better in the New Year.


----------



## dawnwynne

sallytrafic said:


> Glad to say forecast for Friday night has perked up. They were forecasting -10 overnight now its a balmy zero


Excellent, we'll be able to top up our tans!


----------



## locovan

geraldandannie said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just found a great site
> http://www.londontraffic.org/
> 
> 
> 
> If you use this one, you can click on the traffic cameras. Fascinating.
> 
> http://www.trafficengland.com/motorwayflow.aspx#schematic112
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

to busy at the moment for all down here But I have bookmarked for later as i love to nose and it looks so good.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

After hearing the travel news this morning we decided it would unwise to leave home today. We're deferring our decision until tomorrow but it has now started snowing quite heavily here. Making your way across the Pennines can be pretty dire in this sort of weather. 

I've taken a photo out of the window. I'll post it on the 'How many inches...?' thread as soon as one of us makes our way through the snow to retrieve the bag of chargers and camera leads already packed in the van. 

Stew, it might be brightening up where you are because the snow clouds have headed this way. Lovely photos, did any of Jessica's friends manage to get to the party?


Chris


----------



## baldybazza

We have arrived taking the route M25,M26,M20,A249,M2,A2.

As I said previously the M25 was very bumpy I presume due to the build up of ice & grit, we had to travel at about 20mph for a while. There are hundreds of lorries parked up on the hard shoulder all along the route.

I understand from the Canterbury Managers that they have had lots of cancellations this morning which is a shame if it is our group but understandable.

Good luck to anybody else trying to get here.

Jan


----------



## artona

ChrisandJohn said:


> After hearing the travel news this morning we decided it would unwise to leave home today. We're deferring our decision until tomorrow but it has now started snowing quite heavily here. Making your way across the Pennines can be pretty dire in this sort of weather.
> 
> I've taken a photo out of the window. I'll post it on the 'How many inches...?' thread as soon as one of us makes our way through the snow to retrieve the bag of chargers and camera leads already packed in the van.
> 
> Stew, it might be brightening up where you are because the snow clouds have headed this way. Lovely photos, did any of Jessica's friends manage to get to the party?
> 
> Chris


Yes she did, about 8 made it which was great for her


----------



## locovan

baldybazza said:


> We have arrived taking the route M25,M26,M20,A249,M2,A2.
> 
> As I said previously the M25 was very bumpy I presume due to the build up of ice & grit, we had to travel at about 20mph for a while. There are hundreds of lorries parked up on the hard shoulder all along the route.
> 
> I understand from the Canterbury Managers that they have had lots of cancellations this morning which is a shame if it is our group but understandable.
> 
> Good luck to anybody else trying to get here.
> 
> Jan


Well done Jan see you Friday you will be fine for the bus in and out of town and the City is OK lots to do there


----------



## locovan

I cant believe it Russel is there at Canterbury

Dartford is OK. The two left lanes are full of lorries - I think some are trying to get to the Ro-Ro terminal at Tilbury. Approach in the right hand lane - only about 20 minutes delay."


----------



## artona

Russell will be gutted, I hear he read my post this morning and bought 1000 sausages from Tescos. Oh well think of the points Russell :lol: :lol: 

Well done for gettitng there  

stew


----------



## Rapide561

*Canterbury*

Hi

I got down here from near Burton on Trent in just over 6 hours, including a fuel stop at Tesco, a coffee stop at Toddington and a look at the Autotrail Chieftain at Cranham! The worst snow was at Cranhams!

The M25 was boasting a two hour delay clockwise. I avoided this....

Just after Jn 29, the two left lanes were solid - more like a car park, mostly with lorries. The right hand lane was clear. I think a lot of lorries were simply queueing to get off the motorway at Tilbury, Thurrock etc. The right hand lane kept moving and the overall delay was about 20 minutes. At the A2/M25 interchange, there are also quite a lot of abandoned vehicles from yesterday on the hard shoulder and due to the cock eyed way these were parked, the left hand lane is obstructed in places.

I have encountered little snow en route, other than in the Medway area.

From the A2, follow the signs to Canterbury - the A28 is shown in brackets on the sign. Come through Canterbury centre and following signs firstly to Margate, then the A257 to Sandwich. Coming up the hill, as soon as you level off, the CCC is on your right. There are brown camping signs in the city centre.

The site is open.

The motorhome service point is frozen at present, so fresh water can be obtained from other taps around the site. PLEASE FILL UP BEFORE YOU LEAVE HOME JUST IN CASE ANY OTHER TAPS FREEZE ETC

I am pitched on "Park Lane" within the site. You are more than welcome to pitch near me, but you may prefer to pitch closer to the shower/toilet block. There are two blocks on site, but one is closed at present for decorating.

There is snow on the ground, so tread carefully.

I do not think the conditions are too bad at all.

For those that don't know me, and if you want to say hello, my van has a pirate ship and a catamaran on the rear panel, with the wording "It's an unchartered sea, it's an unopened door, but you've got to reach out and you've got to explore" underneath.

Hope you can get here safely etc.

Cheers

R


----------



## locovan

Well done!!
the Lorries are getting off at J29 because operation stack is on the M20 so they are warmer at Lakeside.
See you Friday xxx


----------



## JockandRita

Thanks to Jan, Russell and Mavis for the updates.

Could you keep them coming please, especially in the mornings, and if things deteriorate meantime. Snow is forecast in the Kent area over the next 24 hours according to XCWeather for Canterbury.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## dawnwynne

Well done Jan and Russell. Hopefully we'll see you on Friday as well!


----------



## locovan

Just watching our Local Forcast
and Friday Sat and Sun are good and getting warmer if 7 is warm.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

Well thats good news and its encouraging to hear that Russell & Jan have arrived safe and sound and without too many holdups along the way!  You never know, we may all still make it yet? 

We were booked to arrive tomorrow - but have decided to wait until Friday morning now before we make our final decision re whether to cancel or not, so I'm hoping the updates from Mavis, Russell, Jan or any other member who braves the journey too, will continue to report back with such positive findings?

It's not too bad in Skegness now and our roads are pretty clear but 40 miles away in Lincoln; the city has come to a complete halt and lots of businesses have closed early or not opened up at all. Buses & trains have been cancelled and schools and colleges have closed too. The famous 3 day annual Lincoln Christmas Market has been cancelled too and the traders, stall holders and local retailers are reported as being totally devastated! Many people rely on the Christmas Market to bring revenue into the area etc. I feel so sorry for all those people who work so hard to prepare for the Christmas Market and a lot of people will find it hard to recover from the loss of income that will inevitably result from all the mayhem! 

Roll on summer! 

Sue


----------



## Rapide561

*Snow*

Snow was forecast for this afternoon, but nothing at the moment. Warmish at -1 degree compared to the - 12.5 from last weekend!

Russell

Mixing Yorkshire Pudd batter in a minute!


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Snow*



Rapide561 said:


> Snow was forecast for this afternoon, but nothing at the moment. Warmish at -1 degree compared to the - 12.5 from last weekend!
> 
> Russell
> 
> Mixing Yorkshire Pudd batter in a minute!


Thanks Russell.

The lady warden has just returned my earlier call, telling me that the recent snow didn't amount to anything.

We'll await tomorrow's weather news before making any decisions.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## UncleNorm

With great reluctance and huge disappointment, we have cancelled our booking with the Canterbury CCC.  :evil: 

There is between 10 and 12 inches of snow in front of our house; I've posted photos elsewhere; the street is impassable and the main road very dicey!! It would be very difficult to extricate the motorhome from our driveway. Simply, Lincolnshire and other counties are closed to traffic and we would need to travel through them on our journey south. Sorry everyone! :roll:


----------



## Rapide561

*Snow*

Blimey looking at some of the TV reports, you lot in Lincs have had a hammering.

Better not to travel and be safe with the snow like that!

We can have a re run in April, and also have a Christmas tree and other daft things.

I am aware of an extra who is turning up tonight though!

My kettle is always on for those that do drop in!

For those that do arrive, I am pitched at the lower end of the site. You may prefer to pitch near the toilet/shower block, closer to the site entranct. Just let the staff know when you arrive - they are very helpful.

I think I am off to Dover tomo for a bit of ferry thrashing. I could do with a return on one of the "twins".

Russell


----------



## artona

You beat me to it Norm. A few minutes ago Andy, the maintenance guy returned. He turned up for work yesterday at 8am as normal and failed yesterday to get off the farm estate, staying the night here.

He only lives 5 miles away and today tried again. We towed him off with one of these at 3pm this afternoon










after we had constructed a snow plough out of timber to initially clear the road as well as we could. They laughed at me when I used 4"x2" for the framework (hey Norm  )

Anyway he has just returned over two hours later having got stranded a mile further on.

Its just a no go for us I am afraid, can't take the chance. Many thanks to all those involved in the organising especially Peggy for all her running around with the meal

stew


----------



## locovan

Im really sorry but we do so understand and as I have said there is no way I would get ray to rally up your way.
I agree lets go for another rally we will get our Diary's out and sort another rally and we could put a tree up at the beach in Deal :lol: :lol:


----------



## Invicta

No 3 daughter just got home (Fordwich near Canterbury) from Heathrow via M25, M26, M20, A249, M2, A2, A 28. It has taken her 3 hours. She says the worst part was the M25 around the Westerham area just before joining the M26. Journey usually takes her 90 minutes. Travels this route several times a month as she is a BA Trolley Dolly.

Daughter no 2 and granddaughter gone to school in Ash near Canterbury today. Road conditions seem to vary from within a few yards depending on hills or rather inclines!

Where I live the village school is closed due to the fact that there are hills both in and out of Bridge and also one up to the school.

I cannot ever remember not getting to school when I was a youngster, even in the winter of 1947. (That dates me!) I lived in Maidstone then where there were trolley buses that always seemed to be running. Something to do with the overhead wires I expect. Also in those long off days the schools catered for the local children not as they do now, parental choice being the number one priority rather than where the child lives.

Just had a chat to Unclenorm. I am going to e-mail some of his photos to the Golf Club to explain the reason for the cancellations from those up north!

How many at the Canterbury site now?

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## baldybazza

3 I believe
Russell, Jan & Barrie, Steve & Ann


----------



## Rapide561

Hi

Terry is here too (Hippypair) and Gary (HikerG) is coming unexpectedly for a night or two!

Russell


----------



## Chris_s

*Re: Snow*



Rapide561 said:


> Mixing Yorkshire Pudd batter in a minute!


To put all those sausages in? :wink: :lol:

Up the Yorkies wherever we live!!!! (Even when we're married to a Scot)

Chris & Gordon (Auch aye the noo - or something like that  )


----------



## Invicta

Help!

UncleNorm has e-mailed me some pictures that I cannot enlarge. They are showing 'PNG' whatever that means.

How do I convert them to JPeg?


----------



## artona

In photoshop Peggy. I will send you some as well, pm me your email address

stew


----------



## dawnwynne

Sorry to hear that you can't make it Norm and Stew...but it sure is understandable. We aren't nearly that far away and it's still a big question mark for us.

I really like the idea of another one in April....I know we're up for it!

But I haven't counted this one out yet!

Sorry I can't help you out invicta...other than sometimes just changing the extension 'png' to jpg' is enough to do it


----------



## vicdicdoc

We've had to cancel driving down to Canterbury because of the weather . . . normally I'd take a chance but [for once] good sense overrides my impulse to 'take a chance' . . . so I'm not going to take a chance ! :roll:
Sorry we won't be there but hope all you [brave] people have a good time.
Vic & Sylv


----------



## ChrisandJohn

We're afraid we've also reluctantly decided that we can't make it. We've cancelled with the site, as we were meant to be there by tomorrow, but all day we've thought that if things improve we still might leave here in the morning. I think we've been over-optimistic though so please, Peggy, would you cancel our meal?

We've looked forward to this for a long time and are really sorry to miss it. Hope those that do make it have a lovely time and can share lots of photos.


Chris and John


----------



## Chris_s

Invicta said:


> Help!
> 
> UncleNorm has e-mailed me some pictures that I cannot enlarge. They are showing 'PNG' whatever that means.
> 
> How do I convert them to JPeg?


Hi Peggy (Invicta)

PNG files (pronounced Ping) are very similar to Jpeg files but whereas Jpeg do not successfully enlarge, a Png file should enlarge successfully. It may be that the software you are using does not recognise Png files. If you get stuck PM me and I will enlarge them for you. It won't take long to do and I have all the best software to do just the job.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## UncleNorm

Peggy said...

_*Help!

UncleNorm has e-mailed me some pictures that I cannot enlarge. They are showing 'PNG' whatever that means. *_

That's so strange as I sent them to myself first, successfully, then just forwarded them to Peggy. I'm puzzled. :roll: :?

Any road up, I've just sent a JPG to replace the PNG. Maybe it's because the photo was taken on Katie's phone camera?


----------



## Invicta

1.12.2010 Latest List PLEASE CHECK

STARTERS

S1 PRAWN COCKTAIL 
S2 TOMATO & RED LENTIL SOUP 
S3 HAM HOCK TERRINE & PINEAPPLE CHUTNEY 
S4 DUCK & PEAR SALAD

MAIN COURSE 
M1 ROAST TURKEY & PIGS IN BLANKETS 
M2 ROAST BEEF & YORKSHIRE PUDDING 
M3 SALMON & LEMON BUTTER SAUCE 
M4 NUTTY STILTON LOAF

ALL SERVED WITH SEASONAL VEGETABLES

PUDDINGS 
P1 CHRISTMAS PUDDING & BRANDY BUTTER OR CUSTARD 
P2 PECAN PIE 
P3 ROULADE 
P4 CHEESE & BISCUITS

COFFEE & MINCE PIES

Prices: 
Two Courses - £20.00 (child - £10.00) 
Three Courses - £25.00 (child - £12.00)

locovan (2) S2 S3, M1 M2, P1 P2 
Mavis 
Ray

artona (4) S3(CHILD) S1 S1 S3 S1 S3 S4, M4 (CHILD) M1 M1 M2 M1 M1 M3, P1 (CHILD) P1 P1 P1 P3 P3 P4 *CANCELLED 1.12.2010 *
shona 
Stew 
Daniel 
Jessica (Child) 
Penny 
David
Michelle

unclenorm (3) M1 M1 M1, P1 P1 P3 *CANCELLED 1.12.2010*
Norman 
Sandra 
Bill

Carper (2) S2 S4, M1 M1, P2 
Elaine 
Doug

Chrisandjohn (2) S3, M1 M1, P1 P2 *CANCELLED 1.12.2010*
Chris 
John

baldybazza (2) S4 S4, M2 M2, P2 P2 Arrived
Barrie 
Jan

Rapide 561-(1) S1 M1 Arrived
Russell

Invicta (2)S4 (CHILD) S4, M1 (CHILD) M4, P3 (CHILD) P3 
Peggy 
Rhiannon (child)

Dawnwynne (3) M1 M1 M1, P1 P2 P3 
Dawn 
Roger 
Jessica

Hippypair (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P4 Arrived
Pat 
Terry

ojibway (2) S1 S1, M2 M2, P1 P2 
Mike 
Annie

rayc (2) S2 S2, M2 M2, P1 P4 
Ray 
Lesley

john1 (2) S1 S1, M2 M2, P2 P4 *CANCELLED *
John ) 
????! )

sparky speedy (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P1 P4 
Deb 
Paul

bognormike (2) S1 S4, M1 M2, P1 P3 
Mike 
Viv

twofakind (2) S4 S4, M1 M1, P4 P4 
tony 
kal

Sonesta (2) S4 S4, M1 M2, P1 P2 
Sue 
Gilbert

Teensvan (2) S1, M1 M1, P1 P1 Arrived 
Steve 
Ann

Jockandrita (2) S1, M1 M2, P3 
Jock 
Rita

Smurfingeruk (2) S2 S2, M1 M2, P1 P3 
Rosa 
Eric

Vicdicdoc (2) M1 M2, P1 P2 *CANCELLED *
Vic ) 
Sylvia )

Chris-s (2)S1 S4, M1 M2, P4 P4 *CANCELLED*
Chris 
Gordon

Sallytrafic (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P1 
Frank 
Doreen


----------



## dawnwynne

Well we woke up to 11 inches of snow this morning. 

Things are not looking promising to have the motorhome finished for the weekend let alone getting to Canterbury. 

I think to be safe Peggy if you could cancel our lunch on Sunday. If we can make it to on the weekend we'll just not have the lunch but I'd rather have them cancel now than later. If any of that makes sense! lol

I'll hang on till later today to decide on whether to cancel the site. If the motorhome is not ready and the roads/weather clear we may simply drive to Canterbury and stay at my daughters house overnight. Totally undecided at the moment. 

Are there plans for a get together on Saturday night? If so where?

I think it's also predicted that we will get more snow today....ahhh!


----------



## rayc

Well the snow has finally hit East Dorset overnight. If the roads and site are open we still intend travelling tomorrow, but if not even Saturday, when it's forecast to get a little warmer and the wind turn round from the south. 
Ray & Lesley


----------



## JockandRita

Good morning all, especially those who have made it to Canterbury.

Although we are not in the same predicament in South Lincs, as our friends and fellow MHFers are in North Lincs, we will still have to pull out of the meet.
I have just checked out the weather forcests, the Highways Agency website, and the BBC Kent Travel website, and it is not looking to be safe for driving, with hazardous conditions all over the place.
So, rather than risk it for a biscuit, we'll play safer for a wafer. :wink:

*Russell*, sorry pal, but it's not a goer for us. April does sound good though.

*Peggy*, with regrets, please could you add our names to the list of cancellations for the Sunday meal.

I'll phone the site managers again, as soon as the office opens.

To those who are, and will be onsite, have a great time.

All the very best,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## ojibway

Well, waking up to a 'winter wonderland' is lovely but it sure screws up our plans!

We have really been looking forward to meeting up in Canterbury but it looks like it's off for us even though we aren't too far away in Eastbourne.

So Peggy, we are very sorry but we will have to cancel the lunch on Sunday. We will contact the site to cancel that too.

If things improve we might yet make the trip - I'm sure they will have places at the campsite - and join in with the hardy few! But it'll be a last minute decision. 

Mike and Annie


----------



## locovan

Well we have snow today and still coming down but have only to get out of the Park and then we are on cleared roads from there and with the Schools closed the traffic will be lighter.
Hope you had a warm night Russel dont build the snow man until i get there tomorrow :wink:


----------



## Rapide561

*Canterbury*

I went to bed at about 11 last night and woke up to a decent snow covered. I have been on the roof of the van to clear some snow and also clear the satellitedish etc. I estimate about six inches has come down overnight and it is still snowing.

I could be here for quite some time. Chill out I think. (Literally)!

Braised steak/casserole for dinner tonight - got to keep warm!

Russell


----------



## AndrewandShirley

*Another Call Off Sorry*

We were planning to come up until we visited the site Liberty is stored.

Whilst Andrew feels he can get Liberty out safely, the access is very icy and involves driving up a long slope and negotiating 4 right angled bands.

Now if we were to slip, we would not only damage our van but many other peoples pride and joy too.

So in the interests of safety we are going to have to cancel.

Sorry to the organisers.

Have a good time there....

A&S (And Rogan)


----------



## locovan

http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/3083?area=CT5

The weather forecast is getting better and Saturday and Sunday still seems to be warmer so those that are near the Site will be OK but we fully understand those that have to travel far are canceling.
Good job the site is on a hill Russell as it melts it will run down hill to.
There will be enough of us to still have a party Sunday Peggy so lets all wait to see what its like tomorrow.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi there, 

Disappointingly, we too have decided it's just too hazardous to drive such a long distance and it's with huge regret, that we too are going to have to cancel.  We were going to wait until tomorrow to decide but as the long term forecast is not good, we think it's time we stopped hoping for a miracle re the weather and accepted it's just a no goer!  

We are so disappointed as we were so looking forward to Canterbury but sadly, the odds are stacked against us! However, if another meet is planned for April, then we're both definitely up for it that's for sure. 

I hope those who do make it to Canterbury have a truly brilliant time and enjoy their Christmas lunch and we only wish we could be with you all.

Peggy: So sorry to have to cancel the meal at such short notice and if we owe any money to the golf club, then please let me know.

Have fun everyone!

Sue xxx

PS Thanks Russell and Mavis for all your hard work arranging this meet, it is much appreciated and I am so sad that I won't get to see this year's floor show!


----------



## sparky_speedy

Hi to you all

We are still planning to come on Saturday for 1 night and enjoy the meal on Sunday but might have to reassess on Friday night/Sat am.

We both managed to get from Romford into London today for work so it would be shame to miss this meet.

Deb and Paul x


----------



## locovan

sparky_speedy said:


> Hi to you all
> 
> We are still planning to come on Saturday for 1 night and enjoy the meal on Sunday but might have to reassess on Friday night/Sat am.
> 
> We both managed to get from Romford into London today for work so it would be shame to miss this meet.
> 
> Deb and Paul x


I think you will have no problems traveling on Saturday
http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/3083?area=CT5


----------



## sallytrafic

WE are still intending to travel on Friday might not have been if it was today we were intending to travel.

Just cleared the van's roof the pergola roof and the allotment fruit cage.


----------



## dawnwynne

Russell, Mavis and Invicta, 

As I posted on ebs it looks like our mh won't be out from Johns Cross Motors for us to take it this weekend. Like us, they have very few staff at the moment and are even considering closing up for the day. 

I have cancelled our booking with the site. We will make a judgement call on Saturday morning about driving to Canterbury and staying with my daughter for the night. We shall see.

Sorry it's not looking promising but thanks for organising it and we are definately game for one in April!


----------



## 96706

ojibway said:


> Well, waking up to a 'winter wonderland' is lovely but it sure screws up our plans!
> 
> We have really been looking forward to meeting up in Canterbury but it looks like it's off for us even though we aren't too far away in Eastbourne.
> 
> So Peggy, we are very sorry but we will have to cancel the lunch on Sunday. We will contact the site to cancel that too.
> 
> If things improve we might yet make the trip - I'm sure they will have places at the campsite - and join in with the hardy few! But it'll be a last minute decision.
> 
> Mike and Annie


Oh yes. Did you know Eastbourne is the "Suntrap of the South" :lol:


----------



## bognormike

hello all; lots of snow here, looking a bit iffy. We may put off travelling until Saturday morning, will decide later today & advise the site (and of course on here!!). Looks like the weather prospects are better for Saturday.


----------



## rayc

bognormike said:


> hello all; lots of snow here, looking a bit iffy. We may put off travelling until Saturday morning, will decide later today & advise the site (and of course on here!!). Looks like the weather prospects are better for Saturday.


Exactly the same position as Mike. As Frank [sallytaffic] said if it was today there would be no chance of travelling and we live in the same part of the country as him. Ray


----------



## Invicta

Up to date list 2.12.2010 
PLEASE CHECK

STARTERS

S1 PRAWN COCKTAIL 
S2 TOMATO & RED LENTIL SOUP 
S3 HAM HOCK TERRINE & PINEAPPLE CHUTNEY 
S4 DUCK & PEAR SALAD

MAIN COURSE 
M1 ROAST TURKEY & PIGS IN BLANKETS 
M2 ROAST BEEF & YORKSHIRE PUDDING 
M3 SALMON & LEMON BUTTER SAUCE 
M4 NUTTY STILTON LOAF

ALL SERVED WITH SEASONAL VEGETABLES

PUDDINGS 
P1 CHRISTMAS PUDDING & BRANDY BUTTER OR CUSTARD 
P2 PECAN PIE 
P3 ROULADE 
P4 CHEESE & BISCUITS

COFFEE & MINCE PIES

Prices: 
Two Courses - £20.00 (child - £10.00) 
Three Courses - £25.00 (child - £12.00)

locovan (2) S2 S3, M1 M2, P1 P2 
Mavis 
Ray

artona (4) S3(CHILD) S1 S1 S3 S1 S3 S4, M4 (CHILD) M1 M1 M2 M1 M1 M3, P1 (CHILD) P1 P1 P1 P3 P3 P4 *CANCELLED 1.12.2010 * 
shona 
Stew 
Daniel 
Jessica (Child) 
Penny 
David
Michelle

unclenorm (3) M1 M1 M1, P1 P1 P3 *CANCELLED 1.12.2010*
Norman 
Sandra 
Bill

Carper (2) S2 S4, M1 M1, P2 
Elaine 
Doug

Chrisandjohn (2) S3, M1 M1, P1 P2 *CANCELLED 1.12.2010*
Chris 
John

baldybazza (2) S4 S4, M2 M2, P2 P2 
Barrie 
Jan

Rapide 561-(1) S1 M1 
Russell

Invicta (2)S4 (CHILD) S4, M1 (CHILD) M4, P3 (CHILD) P3 
Peggy 
Rhiannon (child)

Dawnwynne (3) M1 M1 M1, P1 P2 P3 *CANCELLED 2.12.2010*
Dawn 
Roger 
Jessica

Hippypair (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P4 
Pat 
Terry

ojibway (2) S1 S1, M2 M2, P1 P2 *CANCELLED 2.12.2010*
Mike 
Annie

rayc (2) S2 S2, M2 M2, P1 P4 
Ray 
Lesley

john1 (2) S1 S1, M2 M2, P2 P4 ) *CANCELLED* 
John )

????!

sparky speedy (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P1 P4 
Deb 
Paul

bognormike (2) S1 S4, M1 M2, P1 P3 
Mike 
Viv

twofakind (2) S4 S4, M1 M1, P4 P4 
tony 
kal

Sonesta (2) S4 S4, M1 M2, P1 P2 *CANCELLED 2.12.2010*.
Sue 
Gilbert

Teensvan (2) S1, M1 M1, P1 P1 
Steve 
Ann

Jockandrita (2) S1, M1 M2, P3 *CANCELLED 2.12.2010.*
Jock 
Rita

Smurfingeruk (2) S2 S2, M1 M2, P1 P3 
Rosa 
Eric

Vicdicdoc (2) M1 M2, P1 P2 ) *CANCELLED *
Vic ) 
Sylvia )

Chris-s (2)S1 S4, M1 M2, P4 P4 *CANCELLED *
Chris ) 
Gordon )

Sallytrafic (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P1 
Frank 
Doreen


----------



## ojibway

Snow!

It doesn't look all that bad but hardly any vehicles are moving and I've never seen so many people walking!


----------



## ojibway

Just checking!


----------



## Invicta

Just been outside to measure the depth of snow- WOW! 8" and still snowing!


----------



## artona

Shona, Jess and I spent three hours this morning digging the car and camper out Peggy. The local farm had sent a big digger down to clear the estate road to the country lane but could not do our bit.

The sides to our little road are 18 inches deep   

We wanted to get the cars out in case all of this snow freezes up

stew


----------



## Rapide561

*CAnterbury*

Snow!


----------



## rayc

Looking at Russell's photo of the site makes me wonder the site conditions are such that getting there would be worth it. What are the site roads and general access like at the moment, can motorhomes move?
I think we have given up thinking about coming tomorrow so we are I suppose getting near a decision time as to whether saturday will be feasable.

Ray


----------



## baldybazza

The Manager went round all the site roads on his tractor earlier to flatten them down so we managed to go out in our Smart.

One of the motorhome's on site left just after lunch but it was a large one with double tag rear wheel drive but a panel van did come in near to where we are.

We think you could get in ok but not sure about getting out as there is a slight slope to negotiate but saying that the forecast is better for the weekend.

Provided you take it slow all the main roads around Canterbury are ok at the moment.

Jan


----------



## bognormike

well there's no way we are going to be in a position to set off tomorrow; we've called the site and said we'll get there Saturday - all being well


----------



## locovan

Do you know what If you have a long trip dont try tomorrow
If you leave it to Saturday and things are better OK we will let you know.
I will tell you how I get through but our journey isnt very long it hasnt frozen yet here but I will be on here tomorrow. morning
They have just said we are getting no more snow but it is going to freeze over night.
I hope they salt the roads tonight


----------



## teensvan

Finally stopped snowing, but ¬1 and getting colder.


----------



## locovan

Its going to -5 no more snow but it will be Icy.
Im hoping they will do the roads with salt though through the night.
saturday is rainy they said so it will thaw.
What a bad time this has been for the whole country.
I loved walking in it because it was so soft--the wrong kind of snow again for the Railway as there are no trains to us. 
Russell wheres the trains????


----------



## jeffro

just went down my local for a shandy in my 4x4 snows a foot deep and still falling the landlord asked for a lift home and shut the pub .Was realy looking forward to meeting you all at Canterbury but my works van is parked in front of the camper lol will try again tommorow jeffro


----------



## sallytrafic

What's the latest news from site?


----------



## baldybazza

Hardly any snow overnight and it is showing -1.4 at the moment. We haven't been outside yet but one of us will update you further when we do.

Jan


----------



## sallytrafic

When I first looked at traffic England just after 6 am it looked horrendous especially the M25 from the M23 junction to the M20 with fog warnings and lots of other hazards.

All the fog signals now off and although there are plenty of speed restrictions we are 'go' at the moment but will let the morning rush subside.


Plus I have to put water in the van which should be interesting 

My route will be A303 M3 M25 M20 A249 M2 A2 and I will update as necessary.


----------



## baldybazza

Good luck Frank

When Russell and ourselves came through on Wed the forecasts were dire but it wasn't nearly as bad and we were surprised how easy it was so I hope you have the same luck and look forward to seeing you later.

Jan


----------



## locovan

http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/kent/

Well theres nothing showing now Frank but I will watch it until we leave
We have had no snow and its been no lower than -3 so not like the forecast.
Neighbours are getting away in their cars so we are OK.
We have a clear run to the A299 and the trafic is moving.

M25/a2 is looking good on camera

http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/ken...1/?epoch=1291359698&enabled=1&asset=18291.jpg

Even darford looks good
http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/ken...6/?epoch=1291361643&enabled=1&asset=14086.jpg

Russell will be on soon


----------



## zulurita

Good luck, hope you all get away and arrive safely.


----------



## Rapide561

*Cold*

Termperatures have definitely risen overnight - in here it is 29 degrees.

The sun is up too.

The motorhome service point did thaw out yesterday but I think it froze again in the evening. Fill up before you come just in case.

Russell


----------



## rayc

My route is similar to Frank's and I would be willing to give it a go but I cannot get out of our road due to ice. It is on a bus route and they have stopped running.
We will keep an eye on things but realistically I think there is no chance today but we will still come tomorrow if it is possible. 
Ray & Lesley


----------



## artona

*Re: Cold*



Rapide561 said:


> Termperatures have definitely risen overnight - in here it is 29 degrees.
> 
> The sun is up too.
> 
> The motorhome service point did thaw out yesterday but I think it froze again in the evening. Fill up before you come just in case.
> 
> Russell


I think Russell should open all his doors and windows and share that heat with the rest of us :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

Yes - things do seem to be improving don't they? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all those travelling today or tomorrow and I hope your journey goes without a hitch. I'm sure you'll all have a fabulous time though and I look forward to hearing all the gossip and reports. Make sure someone does a video of Russell & Mavis's star turn, so we can all enjoy their floor show! :lol:

Sue x


----------



## sparky_speedy

Hi Russell/Peggy/Mavis

Sorry to say, we have decided to cancel. 

I know we are not so far away as some but i think it would be ill advised to travel on the icy roads unless you have to and we were only planning to stay one day anyway.

Hope those that are there have a good time and hopefully we will come to the Spring gathering if Russell and Peggy can bear to arrange it again.

Deb and Paul x


----------



## rayc

rayc said:


> My route is similar to Frank's and I would be willing to give it a go but I cannot get out of our road due to ice. It is on a bus route and they have stopped running.
> We will keep an eye on things but realistically I think there is no chance today but we will still come tomorrow if it is possible.
> Ray & Lesley


Well I think we have come to the conclusion that it will just be impossible for us to come. There is no way we can drive on the local roads and the forecast for tomorrow morning is still negative temperatures with fog and mist.
Peggy will you therefore please cancel our meal bookings and let me know if there is a cancellation fee.
All the best ,
Ray & Lesley


----------



## Invicta

Up to date list 3.12.2010 
PLEASE CHECK 

STARTERS

S1 PRAWN COCKTAIL 
S2 TOMATO & RED LENTIL SOUP 
S3 HAM HOCK TERRINE & PINEAPPLE CHUTNEY 
S4 DUCK & PEAR SALAD

MAIN COURSE 
M1 ROAST TURKEY & PIGS IN BLANKETS 
M2 ROAST BEEF & YORKSHIRE PUDDING 
M3 SALMON & LEMON BUTTER SAUCE 
M4 NUTTY STILTON LOAF

ALL SERVED WITH SEASONAL VEGETABLES

PUDDINGS 
P1 CHRISTMAS PUDDING & BRANDY BUTTER OR CUSTARD 
P2 PECAN PIE 
P3 ROULADE 
P4 CHEESE & BISCUITS

COFFEE & MINCE PIES

Prices: 
Two Courses - £20.00 (child - £10.00) 
Three Courses - £25.00 (child - £12.00)

locovan (2) S2 S3, M1 M2, P1 P2 
Mavis 
Ray

artona (4) S3(CHILD) S1 S1 S3 S1 S3 S4, M4 (CHILD) M1 M1 M2 M1 M1 M3, P1 (CHILD) P1 P1 P1 P3 P3 P4 *CANCELLED 1.12.2010 *
shona 
Stew 
Daniel 
Jessica (Child) 
Penny 
David 
Michelle

unclenorm (3) M1 M1 M1, P1 P1 P3 *CANCELLED 1.12.2010 *
Norman 
Sandra 
Bill

Carper (2) S2 S4, M1 M1, P2 
Elaine 
Doug

Chrisandjohn (2) S3, M1 M1, P1 P2 *CANCELLED 1.12.2010* 
Chris 
John

baldybazza (2) S4 S4, M2 M2, P2 P2 
Barrie 
Jan

Rapide 561-(1) S1 M1 
Russell

Invicta (2)S4 (CHILD) S4, M1 (CHILD) M4, P3 (CHILD) P3 
Peggy 
Rhiannon (child)

Dawnwynne (3) M1 M1 M1, P1 P2 P3 *CANCELLED 2.12.2010 *
Dawn 
Roger 
Jessica

Hippypair (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P4 
Pat 
Terry

ojibway (2) S1 S1, M2 M2, P1 P2 CAN*CELLED 2.12.2010 *
Mike 
Annie

rayc (2) S2 S2, M2 M2, P1 P4 *CANCELLED 3.12.2010 *
Ray 
Lesley

john1 (2) S1 S1, M2 M2, P2 P4 )* CANCELLED *
John ) 
????!

sparky speedy (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P1 P4 *CANCELLED 3.12.2010 *
Deb 
Paul

bognormike (2) S1 S4, M1 M2, P1 P3 
Mike 
Viv

twofakind (2) S4 S4, M1 M1, P4 P4 
tony 
kal

Sonesta (2) S4 S4, M1 M2, P1 P2 *CANCELLED 2.12.2010. *
Sue 
Gilbert

Teensvan (2) S1, M1 M1, P1 P1 
Steve 
Ann

Jockandrita (2) S1, M1 M2, P3 *CANCELLED 2.12.2010. *
Jock 
Rita

Smurfingeruk (2) S2 S2, M1 M2, P1 P3 
Rosa 
Eric

Vicdicdoc (2) M1 M2, P1 P2 ) *CANCELLED *
Vic ) 
Sylvia )

Chris-s (2)S1 S4, M1 M2, P4 P4 *CANCELLED *
Chris ) 
Gordon )

Sallytrafic (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P1 
Frank 
Doreen


----------



## Carper

Hi Peggy & Mavis

We are sorry to say that we won't be able to get to Canterbury on Sunday.

I have been travelling to Horsham and back all week without too many problems(working nights), but today my car is poorly. We just popped up the local tesco only to find my traction control/ABS/ESP thingy is playing up. We managed to get home (just) and the car will have to stay on the drive until the weather clears.

Peggy, please let me know if there is anything to pay on the deposit.

Hope those that make it have a good time, like we did last year.

Doug & Elaine


----------



## Sonesta

Oh dear - isn't it sad that so many have been forced to cancel and I am sure, that they like us, are really disappointed at not being able to make it?  I think everyone who had booked this meet was really looking forward to it immensely and it seems such a shame that the weather has been so unkind to us. I do hope we can all get together soon and maybe we all ought to do our best to have a belated christmas get together as soon as we can.

When do you think we should have another attempt Russell, Mavis & Peggy and do you think the Golf Club would be prepared to cook us a special Christmas lunch Peggy?

I'm suffering from cabin fever at the moment so need something to look forward to! :lol: 

Sue


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi all, 
sorry to say we have come to the conclusion that we will have to cancel the weekend. The roads are just too dangerous. For all you brave people who have made it, have a great weekend. We only wish we could be with you. Hope we can join you if weekend is rearranged for the Spring. If golf club requires any form of compensation, we would be happy to contribute. 
Enjoy your weekend and have a safe journey home. 
Resa & Eric


Smurfing UK


----------



## Invicta

LATEST LIST 16.18hrs 3.12.2010

STARTERS

S1 PRAWN COCKTAIL 
S2 TOMATO & RED LENTIL SOUP 
S3 HAM HOCK TERRINE & PINEAPPLE CHUTNEY 
S4 DUCK & PEAR SALAD

MAIN COURSE 
M1 ROAST TURKEY & PIGS IN BLANKETS 
M2 ROAST BEEF & YORKSHIRE PUDDING 
M3 SALMON & LEMON BUTTER SAUCE 
M4 NUTTY STILTON LOAF

ALL SERVED WITH SEASONAL VEGETABLES

PUDDINGS 
P1 CHRISTMAS PUDDING & BRANDY BUTTER OR CUSTARD 
P2 PECAN PIE 
P3 ROULADE 
P4 CHEESE & BISCUITS

COFFEE & MINCE PIES

Prices: 
Two Courses - £20.00 (child - £10.00) 
Three Courses - £25.00 (child - £12.00)

locovan (2) S2 S3, M1 M2, P1 P2 
Mavis 
Ray

artona (4) S3(CHILD) S1 S1 S3 S1 S3 S4, M4 (CHILD) M1 M1 M2 M1 M1 M3, P1 (CHILD) P1 P1 P1 P3 P3 P4 *CANCELLED 1.12.2010 *
shona 
Stew 
Daniel 
Jessica (Child) 
Penny 
David 
Michelle

unclenorm (3) M1 M1 M1, P1 P1 P3 *CANCELLED 1.12.2010 *
Norman 
Sandra 
Bill

Carper (2) S2 S4, M1 M1, P2 
Elaine 
Doug

Chrisandjohn (2) S3, M1 M1, P1 P2 *CANCELLED 1.12.2010 *
Chris 
John

baldybazza (2) S4 S4, M2 M2, P2 P2 
Barrie 
Jan

Rapide 561-(1) S1 M1 
Russell

Invicta (2)S4 (CHILD) S4, M1 (CHILD) M4, P3 (CHILD) P3 *ADDED S4, M1, P3*
Peggy 
Rhiannon (child) 
Jayne (daughter)

Dawnwynne (3) M1 M1 M1, P1 P2 P3 *CANCELLED 2.12.2010* 
Dawn 
Roger 
Jessica

Hippypair (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P4 
Pat 
Terry

ojibway (2) S1 S1, M2 M2, P1 P2 *CANCELLED 2.12.2010 *
Mike 
Annie

rayc (2) S2 S2, M2 M2, P1 P4 *CANCELLED 3.12.2010 *
Ray 
Lesley

john1 (2) S1 S1, M2 M2, P2 P4 ) *CANCELLED *
John ) 
????!

sparky speedy (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P1 P4 *CANCELLED 3.12.2010 *
Deb 
Paul

bognormike (2) S1 S4, M1 M2, P1 P3 
Mike 
Viv

twofakind (2) S4 S4, M1 M1, P4 P4 
tony 
kal

Sonesta (2) S4 S4, M1 M2, P1 P2 *CANCELLED 2.12.2010. *
Sue 
Gilbert

Teensvan (2) S1, M1 M1, P1 P1 
Steve 
Ann

Jockandrita (2) S1, M1 M2, P3 *CANCELLED 2.12.2010*. 
Jock 
Rita

Smurfingeruk (2) S2 S2, M1 M2, P1 P3 *CANCELLED 3.12.2010*
Rosa 
Eric

Vicdicdoc (2) M1 M2, P1 P2 ) *CANCELLED *
Vic ) 
Sylvia )

Chris-s (2)S1 S4, M1 M2, P4 P4 *CANCELLED *
Chris ) 
Gordon )

Sallytrafic (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P1 
Frank 
Doreen


----------



## artona

Its such a shame to see that depleted list. I hope you, that have managed to get there have a great time

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

Could someone let us know when Mavis and Ray get there? I'd like to know they got there safe and sound.

Gerald


----------



## clianthus

Hi Peggy

I notice you have still got *carper* on your list at 4.18pm, I think you may have missed his earlier post:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-961200.html#961200

It's such a shame that the weather has spoiled this meet for so many of you. I hope the few that remain have a great time and enjoy your Christmas meals.

Thank you Peggy for all your hard work organising this.


----------



## UncleNorm

Well, I've been out in AuntieSandra's car today, firstly, to take Katie to work for 8.00am, secondly to pick her up at 5.00pm, via Halfords to get new wipers.

I have to say, the roads really are difficult. Anyone with a rear wheel drive car is really struggling, or just going nowhere fast. Sandra's car, a Hyundai Amica is ideal for such conditions, front wheel drive, not too much power but plenty of bottom end grunt. It's possible to roll along on top of the ice, in second/third gear on tick-over!!

There's still 15-18 inches of snow laying around us. The Coral is still trapped in by it. So the decision to cancel Canterbury was the right decision although, as I type right now, I'm missing being there!!  

So, to those who made it, WE hope you have a great time. And will someone please have a few pints on my behalf? And maybe some more for Jock...


As to the idea of another meet at Canterbury, the weekend before the Peterborough Show - 14 to 18 April 2011 - would prove attractive to us. But it's up to the local area management team - Peggy Invicta, Russell Rapide561 and Mavis Locovan - to decide on that.

Have a wonderful weekend everyone. :wink:


----------



## baldybazza

Yes Gerald they are here all safe & probably tucked up now in their van.

Sallytrafic arrived and 2 other vans came in but not sure who they are. It is getting very cold here now the coldest its been so far at Canterbury and also getting icy, we do hope tomorrow is warmer. We had a slight thaw earlier but it wasn't enough to make much difference.

Jan


----------



## geraldandannie

baldybazza said:


> Yes Gerald they are here all safe & probably tucked up now in their van.


Hi Jan

Thanks for the update 



baldybazza said:


> Sallytraffic arrived and 2 other vans came in but not sure who they are. It is getting very cold here now the coldest its been so far at Canterbury and also getting icy, we do hope tomorrow is warmer.


I hope so too. I had to pop out in the car at around 6pm tonight, and the temperature read -3C

I hope you all manage to have a good weekend!

Gerald


----------



## bognormike

hello Guys

terribly sorry, but there doesn't seem to be much prospect of things changing, and with rain forecast to fall down here on standing snow & ice it could be very difficult, We might normally take it slowly and spend some time walking and shopping in Canterbury, but Viv is not feeling too good so can't do so much. So, please cancel us - we'll call the site tomorrow to cancel the booking. 
It must be very frustrating for the golf club to lose so many from the booking - Peggy, are they ok with things? 
Mavis - sorry we can't get there, hopefully we can get another booking in the spring, and it will fit in with how Viv gets on with any forthcoming treatment.
Sorry so much - I was looking forward to giving the talk on MHF modding through the years, with snippets of censored removed posts to spice things up!!

Mike & Viv


----------



## JockandRita

UncleNorm said:


> So the decision to cancel Canterbury was the right decision although, as I type right now, I'm missing being there!!
> So, to those who made it, WE hope you have a great time. And will someone please have a few pints on my behalf? And maybe some more for Jock...


Absolutely Norman.

As well as meeting up with folks we have never met, thereby hoping to make new friends, there are others who would have been going, whom we have known for some years now, and so it would have been great to catch up with them.

It is also very disappointing not to have celebrated both Mavis's and Norman's good news, re the results of their recent specialist appointments.
So for us, it was more than a social gathering with a Christmas dinner on the side. 
It was meant to be a celebration of mutual friend's individual fight for life, whose attitudes and determination to beat the "nasties", should be an absolute inspiration to us all.

Yours "extremely" disappointedly,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## twoofakind

Arrived back from Paris early hours of this morning after a week at Disneyland. Interesting journey, stuck off of Dover for an hour because of frozen landing gear at the port of Dover. We had Snow and freezing temperatures all week in Paris. After a very hairy drive out of Dover it was refreshing to find clear roads entering the Canterbury area. We dropped the family off at Faversham and we are now parked at Canterbury.
:x-mas: :bigsmurf: :wav:


----------



## dawnwynne

Hi All,

I hope those of you that make it have a great time. Unfortunately it isn't in the cards for us.

I second Jocks sentiments entirely, it would have been lovely to get together for a big celebration, but looks like we'll have to do that in April!


----------



## Invicta

*LATEST LIST Midnight 4.12.2010 *
STARTERS

S1 PRAWN COCKTAIL 
S2 TOMATO & RED LENTIL SOUP 
S3 HAM HOCK TERRINE & PINEAPPLE CHUTNEY 
S4 DUCK & PEAR SALAD

MAIN COURSE 
M1 ROAST TURKEY & PIGS IN BLANKETS 
M2 ROAST BEEF & YORKSHIRE PUDDING 
M3 SALMON & LEMON BUTTER SAUCE 
M4 NUTTY STILTON LOAF

ALL SERVED WITH SEASONAL VEGETABLES

PUDDINGS 
P1 CHRISTMAS PUDDING & BRANDY BUTTER OR CUSTARD 
P2 PECAN PIE 
P3 ROULADE 
P4 CHEESE & BISCUITS

COFFEE & MINCE PIES

Prices: 
Two Courses - £20.00 (child - £10.00) 
Three Courses - £25.00 (child - £12.00)

locovan (2) S2 S3, M1 M2, P1 P2 
Mavis 
Ray

artona (4) S3(CHILD) S1 S1 S3 S1 S3 S4, M4 (CHILD) M1 M1 M2 M1 M1 M3, P1 (CHILD) P1 P1 P1 P3 P3 P4 *CANCELLED 1.12.2010* 
Shona 
Stew 
Daniel 
Jessica (Child) 
Penny 
David 
Michelle

unclenorm (3) M1 M1 M1, P1 P1 P3 *CANCELLED 1.12.2010 *
Norman 
Sandra 
Bill

Carper (2) S2 S4, M1 M1, P2 *CANCELLED*
Elaine 
Doug

Chrisandjohn (2) S3, M1 M1, P1 P2 *CANCELLED 1.12.2010 *
Chris 
John

baldybazza (2) S4 S4, M2 M2, P2 P2 
Barrie 
Jan

Rapide 561-(1) S1 M1 
Russell

Invicta (2)S4 (CHILD) S4, M1 (CHILD) M4, P3 (CHILD) P3 *ADDED S4, M1, P3 *
Peggy 
Rhiannon (child) 
Jayne (daughter)

Dawnwynne (3) M1 M1 M1, P1 P2 P3 *CANCELLED 2.12.2010 *
Dawn 
Roger 
Jessica

Hippypair (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P4 
Pat 
Terry

ojibway (2) S1 S1, M2 M2, P1 P2 *CANCELLED 2.12.2010 *
Mike 
Annie

rayc (2) S2 S2, M2 M2, P1 P4 *CANCELLED 3.12.2010 *
Ray 
Lesley

john1 (2) S1 S1, M2 M2, P2 P4 ) *CANCELLED* 
John ) 
????!

sparky speedy (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P1 P4 *CANCELLED 3.12.2010 *
Deb]
Paul

bognormike (2) S1 S4, M1 M2, P1 P3 *CANCELLED*
Mike 
Viv

twofakind (2) S4 S4, M1 M1, P4 P4 
tony 
kal

Sonesta (2) S4 S4, M1 M2, P1 P2 *CANCELLED 2.12.2010*. 
Sue 
Gilbert

Teensvan (2) S1, M1 M1, P1 P1 
Steve 
Ann

Jockandrita (2) S1, M1 M2, P3 *CANCELLED 2.12.2010*. 
Jock 
Rita

Smurfingeruk (2) S2 S2, M1 M2, P1 P3 *CANCELLED 3.12.2010* 
Rosa 
Eric

Vicdicdoc (2) M1 M2, P1 P2 ) *CANCELLED *
Vic ) 
Sylvia )

Chris-s (2)S1 S4, M1 M2, P4 P4 *CANCELLED *
Chris ) 
Gordon )

Sallytrafic (2) S2 S3, M1 M1, P1 
Frank 
Doreen


----------



## twoofakind

Us parked at Canterbury 2009


----------



## bognormike

'morning everybody at Canterbury. I've just spoken to my friend who lives locally that his seniors presentation dinner at the golf club was cancelled last night because they had problems getting food supplies in 8O . Has anybody checked with the golf club to see whether they are ok for today??


----------



## Invicta

All ok here Mike. I spoke to the catering manager yesterday here at the Canterbury Golf Club and she assured me that they were ready to go!

The final numbers are 17 adults and one child.

As son-in law David's appointment to be Father Christmas today at the East Kent Light Railway has been cancelled, he, Beverly and Rhiannon will be joining the 'MHF survivors' for lunch together with my eldest daughter Jayne,a folding camper enthusiast. Her other half runs a courier business and is on his way right now to Chichester. My other daughter is on her way to New York, (BA cabin crew).

The participants are:Locovan (Mavis and Ray) Baldybazza (Barrie and Jan) Rapide (Russell) Invicta (Peggy, Jayne, Beverly, David, Rhiannon) Hippypair (Pat and Terry) Twofakind (Tony and Kal) Teensvan (Steve and Ann) Sallytrafic (Frank and Doreen)

Snow practically gone now but still very cold, o centegrade just now when I checked.

Will be thinking of you all who couldn't make it when we sit down to eat!


----------



## baldybazza

Mavis & i have also just been across to the golf club to check the report out and they have assured us they have plenty of food.

The party that was canceled last night was canceled by themselves and not by the golf club.

Jan


----------



## JockandRita

Rita and I would like to wish all those taking part in the meal, a wonderful time. Eat, drink, and be merry.

Best regards to all,

Jock & Rita.

P.S. Reports with images please, from Mavis & Russell's star turn. 

Thanks.


----------



## bognormike

good to hear it was all ok - hope you have a great lunch & manage to struggle back across the road without falling in the hedge 8) :lol:


----------



## jeffro

*canterbury meet*

Or not to meet as the case may be .If it wasnt snowing or freezing it was raining .No wonder we all stayed in our vans keeping warm .Thank you all for trying and hope to meet you all again have a nice meal tonight sorry we cant join you as work tommorow merry xmas Jeff And Dot


----------



## baldybazza

Great meal, great company, great conversation but no star turn by Russell & Mavis (he didn't feel up to it) and we all managed to get back across the road upright. Missed seeing some of you but there is always next year and our thanks to Peggy for organising the meal.

Jan & Barrie


----------



## JockandRita

baldybazza said:


> Great meal, great company, great conversation but no star turn by Russell & Mavis (he didn't feel up to it) and we all managed to get back across the road upright. Missed seeing some of you but there is always next year and our thanks to Peggy for organising the meal.
> 
> Jan & Barrie


Hi Jan,

   Sorry to hear about "no star turn" from Russell & Mavis, (he's not been well lately), but glad to hear that the meal was a success.   

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## sallytrafic

At last I have an internet connection!

Well as reported we made it in fact the M25 was so quiet it was the *best * journey around it ever  The M20 had a dodgy bit where suddenly there was some ice bumps in the nearside lane otherwise no problems at all. Sometimes I wonder if the media only like exaggeration.

On Saturday here after the some rain the site was really slippery and walking around it was fraught with danger but after a second lot of rain nearly all the snow cleared and by this morning there was very little left.

We had a meeting up in a Wetherspoons in Canterbury yesterday and the golf club xmas lunch today very nice to meet up again with every one especially Terry and Pat (hippypair) who we haven't seen since Butlins (2007?) and Russell who I don't think we have seen since the photo meet at Top End farm (2006?)

Well freezing conditions are expected tomorrow and Doreen is off to Tower Hill for the pensioner's lunch whilst I am on dog duty.


----------



## Spacerunner

sallytrafic said:


> ......... and Doreen is off to Tower Hill for the pensioner's lunch .....


Oh Frank, how could you?

Bet you're off some one's Christmas list now. :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

Canterbury I did a long write up and then lost it all so I will have to do it again.


----------



## artona

Spacerunner said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......... and Doreen is off to Tower Hill for the pensioner's lunch .....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Frank, how could you?
> 
> Bet you're off some one's Christmas list now. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Its Ok John, Doreen used her older husbands ticket to get in :lol: :lol:

Glad you all had a good time, we missed being there. I like the one of Mavis and Russell outside the Holland and Barrett health shop, obviously one of the ancient city's best sights :lol: :lol: , a must have our picture taken in front of site :lol:

stew


----------



## locovan

Artona we was watching the Sally Army


----------



## locovan

What a weekend that was as Friday

We arrived and was told to wait while a tractor dug a space out for us and this was down the bottom of a steep hill, so i wondered if we would be able to get back up there again.

My friend Russel and Baldybazza was there to great us so if they got down there then we would be OK.

Others arrived anyway so we soon felt more relaxed about it all. twoofakind came in from Paris and Ferry so they were very brave.

Overnight it rained so we heard the snow and Ice falling off the roof all night and in the morning a lot of the snow had cleared and it was milder.

We all met up and went by bus to town where Russell started looking for a slow cooker.

I took him in Wilkinsons and then to Nasson which is a dearer shop in Canterbury just like are you being served you expected John Innman to pop out and say "Im Free"





We walked around sight seeing and visited the Cathedral fore Court carried on walking uo the road to Weatherspoons where we all met up for a lovely meal and most of us had a Xmas meal.

Then caught the bus back to the campsite.

Sunday the snow had almost gone but Louis found a patch and was chasing rabbits around.

We all met up again and went over to the golf Club where we had a wonderful Christmas dinner and drinks and a merry time was had by all balloon blowing and cracker pulling.
Thank you Peggy for all your hard work arranging the meal i know how difficult it was for you.

This morning Russell went back home and a good weekend was had by all.


----------



## JockandRita

Thank Mavis,

Glad to hear that it all went, well despite the unfortunate reduction in numbers attending.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## zulurita

Thanks for the write up and photos. Glad you all had a good time.


----------



## sallytrafic

Just like to thank everybody involved in the organisation but most especially Peggy (Invicta) who was a star coping with all the changes.


----------



## dawnwynne

So glad you all had a good time! Thanks for posting the pictures Mavis.


----------



## Rapide561

*Canterbury*

Hi

I made it back via the M26 and M25 (Gatwick side rather than Dartford route). I must say that route is longer but is easier. I thought the M1 was closed but it was only the southbound that was closed.

I wish I had stayed in Canterbury as it is so, so cold up here. Minus 10 at present.

Russell


----------



## hippypair

We would like to add our thanks to Peggy for organising the meal and Russell and Mavis for organising the Meet.

We arrived at Canterbury on Wednesday,our route was A1m,M25,A2,M2 then A2.We couldn`t understand why the traffic forcastes were so bad,the M25 was almost deserted and the only snow we saw was on the inside lane of the 1st.part of the A2.

Thursday was a bad day but Friday and Saturday we bussed in to Canterbury.

Sundays meal at the golf club was great ,everyone had fun with the balloons and party poppers.

All in all a very enjoyable weekend meeting up with old friends and making new ones.

Regards to all,
Terry.


----------



## locovan

hippypair said:


> We would like to add our thanks to Peggy for organising the meal and Russell and Mavis for organising the Meet.
> 
> We arrived at Canterbury on Wednesday,our route was A1m,M25,A2,M2 then A2.We couldn`t understand why the traffic forcastes were so bad,the M25 was almost deserted and the only snow we saw was on the inside lane of the 1st.part of the A2.
> 
> Thursday was a bad day but Friday and Saturday we bussed in to Canterbury.
> 
> Sundays meal at the golf club was great ,everyone had fun with the balloons and party poppers.
> 
> All in all a very enjoyable weekend meeting up with old friends and making new ones.
> 
> Regards to all,
> Terry.


Sorry we didnt say bye but your blinds were still up so didnt like to disturb you.
Loved meeting you both and enjoyed your company --we must meet up again soon


----------



## Invicta

Hi Mavis, The photos were pretty good!

The one of the Salvation Army shows the Canterbury SA Major Chris Sands. He is the one playing the very large instrument- can anyone name it?!

The older man is Rex who was the local school caretaker before he retired.

I have seen them both this evening as the SA always give a carol concert on the evening of the first Monday in December at the local primary school and that was held tonight. As usual it was very well attended by local villagers. The entrance fee and donations for hot drinks and mince pies are given to the SA. A most worthy organisation in my book and one that as a health visitor I would call up to give assistance such as providing pensioners with fuel and young families with bedding.

I wonder Mavis if I may send a copy of SA photo to Chris and Rex, if so how do I copy it and e-mail it?!?!

Peggy (Invicta)


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello again Peggy! The instrument is a TUBA.

To copy the photo, right click on it and either save it to a folder of your choice or copy it. Any help? :roll: :wink:


----------



## locovan

Invicta said:


> Hi Mavis, The photos were pretty good!
> 
> The one of the Salvation Army shows the Canterbury SA Major Chris Sands. He is the one playing the very large instrument- can anyone name it?!
> 
> The older man is Rex who was the local school caretaker before he retired.
> 
> I have seen them both this evening as the SA always give a carol concert on the evening of the first Monday in December at the local primary school and that was held tonight. As usual it was very well attended by local villagers. The entrance fee and donations for hot drinks and mince pies are given to the SA. A most worthy organisation in my book and one that as a health visitor I would call up to give assistance such as providing pensioners with fuel and young families with bedding.
> 
> I wonder Mavis if I may send a copy of SA photo to Chris and Rex, if so how do I copy it and e-mail it?!?!
> 
> Peggy (Invicta)


I can send you one but as norman says just copy and paste


----------



## sallytrafic

UncleNorm said:


> Hello again Peggy! The instrument is a TUBA.


I agree with Norman up to a point but it is a large one and has three valves so may be the contrabass tuba. Of course the player might just be diminutive.


----------

